# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Oneironaut's Artwork

## Oneironaut Zero

[Edit: At first, I was just using this thread to show some of my progress with Blender 3D, but I've included some of my stuff in various mediums.]


I'm learning to use this program I found out about through an earlier post, which is Blender 3D. (thanks for the information. This program is the shit.)

Well, I'm teaching myself to work this thing, so I figured I'd start placing some of my projects here. (From both Blender and Photoshop) Maybe I'll end up rendering some of my dream scenes.

Here is the first. This is one of my first scapes ever with blender, so it may not be much now. But I plan on adding more to it as I learn the program a little further. 







> After a little more editing.
> 
> [/b]

----------


## jay dawg

that looks amazing. how hard was it to make. it reminds me of some flying dreams ive had while being sick as a child.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks. The hardest part is learning to use the program itself, but after doing that, this pic was only about 3-4 hours of work. The sky is a real sky photo, but its stretched and colored to fit the scene better, the water and rocks didn't take too long at all to do.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Just testing the ship. I'll either add more detail to it, or take it out completely. Lol. Any suggestions? 




Just trying something new with this one. Again, its a work in progress. I'll find something else to do with it.

----------


## jay dawg

i really like thsoe pyramids in the background. but im sure those are from the sky pic right? that ship looks a little odd. was that in your dream? i cant really make it out very well yet.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

The pyramid shapes I made with Blender. They are seperate from the sky picture and the 'water.' But there is a fake light source that I added over the area of the sky where the sun sits, to make the sun area look brighter. And since the pyramid shapes are catching that light, it makes it look like they are a part of the actually sky pic scene, which is cool cause thats the realistic look I was going for. Now that I got the color and position good, I'll probably shape them more like rock formations than pyramids, but they will keep the same dynamic lighting.

The ship itself is just a placeholder, really. It is the sort of '3D outline' of the ship, if I decide to add detail to it instead of deleting it. The bubbly part of it is the cockpit, and its sort of coming toward the camera at an angle, and the triangles are the flat-panel wings behind it. Right now its just an idea, but I'll have to do some Photoshop work, and add more surface detail on the ship with Blender...that is if I decide to keep it in the pic at all.
This scene isn't wasn't a dream, I'm sort of just making it up as I explore Blender more.

The scene with the rooftops I've set as my desktop wallpaper for an experiment in dream incubation. Starting last night, I'm going to sleep while focusing on that pic on my comp screen, and trying some WILD techniques. Last night I remember having a dream about climbing off of the nearest roof, instead of flying like I plan on doing, but I don't remember enough to Journal it. 
...I blame the beer I had last night for that. LOL.

----------


## Vampyre

Looks pretty neat. The picture with the buildings could use some work, but probably because the buildings have such sharp edges. Then again, your just practicing with the program, so it's fine.

  I haven't used Blender, so I don't know how hard / easy it can be to make some things. But the seascape thing looks neat. Only thing I have to say about it, is that the water I found looked like it could just be rock.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks for the reply, and yeah, those edges were starting to bug the hell out of me too. Lol. I'll be doing a little more work on the detail later, right now I'm just kinda getting the overall feel of 3d space and perspective.

The water in the first pic is definitely going to get some fine-turning. When I did the rooftop picture, I learned a little about raytracing, making the reflections show up on surfaces. So when I get home, I'm going to apply some of that to the water in the seascape, and try to make it a little more reflective of the sky over it.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Ok. I got rid of that damned ship. Lol. It was getting on my nerves.
Maybe later once I work on my modelling a little more, I'll add something in its place. 

A little better on the water, but I can still tweak it a bit more later.

----------


## Entity

Not bad, but I suggest using a plane, then applying a procedural cloud texture to it, then setting the texture as a bump map and setting around 25-50% reflection may give better results. It may take a little tweaking to get it looking right.

----------


## nina

> _Originally posted by Entity_
> *Not bad, but I suggest using a plane, then applying a procedural cloud texture to it, then setting the texture as a bump map and setting around 25-50% reflection may give better results. It may take a little tweaking to get it looking right.*



Yep yep...right now it looks a bit like oil. Add a new texture to a plane/cube/floor object, in the bump channel add a water shader (if there is one), add transparency with a refraction index of 1.3 to get the effect of the ripples or waves in the water and add slight reflection. 

Or just do whatever you want.  :wink2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hmmm.....ok, 'Bump Maps..."

I think one of the tutorials grazed over that, but I'll have to either re-read it, or hunt down another one. 

I keep looking for a damn "transparency" and the only option I see that Blender gives me is to make it more Translucent. -_- How ironic is that? But I'm sure its on there somewhere. The only thing about Blender is that its all public software, there isn't even an official Book. Just a bunch of shared-texts tutorials and video clips.  :Sad:  Or at least thats all I've been able to find. 
Still searchin though.  

Thanks for da info'.  ::goodjob2::

----------


## Entity

Actually,there is an official Blender 2.3 guide you can buy from the Blender store at http://www.blender3d.org/e-shop/product_in...&products_id=79 . I also managed to find it in my local bookstore (Ottakar's in Milton Keynes).

Transparency in Blender is found in the 'mirror transp'  tag in the material settings. You can choose from 'ray transp' or 'z-transp'. Ray transp is slower, but it is possible to set the index of refraction (IOR), which can make things like glass objects look more realistic. To make things more transparent in Blender, you should increase the fresnel value, and maybe the factor as well.

I have already created a .blend file with a decent water material:

http://mysite.wanadoo-members.co.uk/davidk...ing/water.blend

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hehe...thats so tight.   8) 

thanks for the .blend man.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

My own Dream Arena. (Though everyone is welcome. 8) )
I decided to model an arena that I was fighting in one night during a lucid dream. I think I'll be using this often for trying to induce lucids. Once I get better, I'll be detailing more, like the weapons in the dream that were lining the walls on the first and second floor (second floor is the little fencedtrack that runs around the wall. Interesting because you had to Jump all the way up there to get onto it, which was fun.)
 I've been trying to visit the Lucid Crossroads ( http://www.lucidcrossroads.co.uk/index.html for anyone who doesn't know what it is) but I've never been able to while dreaming. Once I flew  to where I could see nothing but desert (which surrounds the Crossroads)  but then tried to teleport the rest of the way and ended up spinning myself a new dream scene instead.  ::roll::   So I made it so the steps outside of the arena lead up to a door that enters the Dream Dojo from the Crossroads. Hopefully that will help get me there.

Still got a long way to go on the arena, but here's what I've got so far.





[

----------


## Clairity

I really like the arena pictures especially the second one.. very surreal. 
I could picture myself lucid walking down the steps and through the doorway!    :smiley:

----------


## jay dawg

yeah good steps. so are u basically just trying to make a cool "crossroads" type place to try and get to in an LD? if so thats cool. make it good and let me install it into my mind!  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Exactly @ Jaydawg.
Maybe they'll make a sticky for it and all the action junkies on this site can hang out there and fight.  8) 
I'm constantly learning as I work with this program more, so it will be developing more and more over time. I don't have too much time to just sit down and completely devote to it, but I'll keep progress updated on this thread. Thanks, both of you, for the comments. ^_^

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Just an update on the arena: A few different angles.


From coming out of the dojo at the Lucid Crossroads.


Aerial shot.


Pleny of flying room outside.  8) 


Added a metallic texture to the wall, and some spotlight action. Still adding details here and there.

----------


## irishcream

man, i wish i could get the hang of blender, but to be honest, i'm totally baffled!!
I think i'm going to have to do it the old fashioned way, pencils and paper.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Nah, It's really intimidating at first, cause there is A Lot you can do with Blender, but once you get the basics down, the rest kind of just falls into place. When I get home, I'll post some links to some of the better tutorials that I have found, which might help you a little bit. There are some good video tutorials where someone shows you how to do the basic functions, which is good, because you can save them and look at them any time you need to. 
I had absolutely No experience with 3D when I first started blender a few weeks ago. I was simply a pencil/paper type of artist, but once you take a look at a few of the tutorials, it should help you out a lot, so I'll see if I can help.

----------


## irishcream

oh, thanks so much, that would be a great help..i was on the verge of un installing it...but it would make sense to use blender, being as i spend most of my time on my computer...
(yeah, i don't have a life... :tongue2: )

----------


## Dagaz

Wow i love the sky pretty much!   ::o:  
Is that program hard to use?

I would love to learn to do digital art sometime...

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

http://www.blender3d.org/cms/Tutorials.243.0.html
http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_T..._List#Interface
Here are two links to tutorials that will get you started, Irishcream. They are all over the place though, so you can pretty much go to google and find them. Someone told me of a book I can probably pick up at the store, also. I think I'll check that out...

http://www.elysiun.com/forum/
This one is for a community of peops who use Blender and offer a lot of constructive criticism (sp?) and references. They've got a really good gallery of their own works too, which will show you some of the power that this program has.

Hope these help.   ::wink::  

And to Dagaz: the hardest thing really, was having the patience to learn the basics, but the interface is actually well-known for its light learning curve, so the if you wanna try it out (which you Should, cause its free, and Well worth the self-training) the online tutorials should do well enough to get up up and runnin. It's pretty easy once you get the hang of it. But there is still a lot of stuff I don't know how to do yet. I haven't had enough time to search the net for tutorials, but that'll be changing soon. 8) 

And make sure you let me know if you all start using it, so I can see your work!!   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

It was getting kinda claustrophobic, so I opened up the floor a little bit.


Just another aerial shot.


View from the front deck. I lowered the red light intensity after this render, so any further renders of this doorway won't be as bright.

Running out of ideas, though. I haven't yet gotten good enough at this program to use my usual attention to detail. lol.

Any suggestions?

----------


## jay dawg

ho crap i read the pic said lucid dojo, could this possibly be an addon to one of those dojo doors in the crossroads that are unused? not sure if u said that already but u should make that the concept behind this.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Yup @ Jay Dawg.

That's it, Exactly.  8)

----------


## nina

Pretty nice work...seems like you are getting the hang of it quite fast.

Oh yeah...have you tried to add some depth/beveling your edges so that they don't look either like flat planes or too sharp? All your edges look a bit "sharp" if you know what I mean.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I'm not quite sure on how to bevel (sp?) Is it something that has to be applied to every corner, or can you kinda "bevel the whole picture?"
And is that picture on your avatar one of your own, Nina? If so, its very tight. That Is CG, right? If so, that's the kinda work I wanna start doing once I get the hang of this program.

----------


## nina

> _Originally posted by Oneironaut_
> *I'm not quite sure on how to bevel (sp?) Is it something that has to be applied to every corner, or can you kinda \"bevel the whole picture?\"*



You can't bevel a whole picture...I mean I'm not familiar with Blender at all but just try to make sure that all your planes and edges have some depth to them. When you make a cube there should be an option to bevel the edges before making it editable (ps - I'm speaking in Cinema 4d language so if this doesn't make sense I'm sorry). Also if you are working in like edge or polygon mode there should also be an option to bevel edges there.





> _Originally posted by Oneironaut_
> *And is that picture on your avatar one of your own, Nina? If so, its very tight. That Is CG, right? If so, that's the kinda work I wanna start doing once I get the hang of this program.*



Haha, isn't she hot? No, I didn't make her unfortunately but yeah I'd like to get more into character design once this internship is over and I'm done modeling stupid EMBRYOS developing hahaha. 

I'd need to get a program like Shave and a Haircut or else I'd probably have to do the hair in photoshop since Cinema 4D doesn't really have a free hair plugin. And I need to learn body paint, and clothhide...ohhh so much to learn!!! My program really only touched on the basics of 3d, I had to learn everything else on my own and I still have a long way to go.  :wink2: 

I guess the most complex character I've modeled so far has been the girl for my thesis project...and I didn't want her to look realistic I was going for a more Tim Burtonish feel. As soon as I quit being lazy I will figure out how to take my 5 GB movie and make it teeny to put it on web. 

This girl:

----------


## Entity

The best way to bevel in Blender3D is to select an object, enter edit mode by pressing TAB, press W to bring up a list. Bevel should be somewhere in that list. Set the recursion to about 2, then a yellow border will appear around the edges of the object selected. You won't need too much of a bevel on your objects unless you want them to appear too rounded..

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

That character looks very nice, Nina. Damn good job.  8) 

And thanks Entity, I'm going to try that. Also, I saw once how when you add another object, there is a key you can press as soon as you add it, so that you can change the object along its original x, y, z, axis, even after you've turned the object to take it out of alignment with the rest of the grid. Do you know what key this is? ..I forgot.   :Oops:

----------


## jay dawg

ok does blender have built in textures or what? im used to using maya and hammer  HL2 editor, but i dont get this blender thing.

----------


## Entity

> _Originally posted by Oneironaut+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Oneironaut)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				And thanks Entity, I'm going to try that. Also, I saw once how when you add another object, there is a key you can press as soon as you add it, so that you can change the object along its original x, y, z, axis, even after you've turned the object to take it out of alignment with the rest of the grid. Do you know what key this is? ..I forgot.  [/b]
> 			
> 		
> ...



Blender does have built in textures, called 'Procedural textures', which can be edited via sliders. You can easily import images to use as textures or bump maps though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Nah, not scale. Say you add a cube to the grid. If you want to make the cube taller, you could scale along the z axis from the cube's original position. But if you, say, turn the cube 45 degrees on the grid, and Then try to scale or extrude along the z axis, its going to warp the object so that it stays on the true z axis.
There is a key you can press, when you first add an object, where it marks the x, y and z axis of that object. So when you change the object's angle, and you decide you want to make it taller later on, even though its out of line with the grid's x, y, z axis, you can Still scale along the object's Original x, y, z axes, keeping the alteration relative to the object itself, and not scaling directly along the axis of the grid.
I hope I'm making sense, lol, but that is the best way I can describe it. I know I saw it on one of the tutorials I was looking through. And it's really easy (I'm pretty sure it's just a single key) but I can't think of it now, so I may have to search for it. 
Do you know what I mean now, Entity?

And to Jay, you can either find free textures online, buy the buyable ones, or do what I like to do, sometimes. Find a picture that has the kind of texture you want, say, a brick wall. Save the picture, open up photoshop, or even paintbrush, and cut out a section of whatever the texture is that you want to use. Then you can input it into blender as a texture and manipulate it.
Also, the procedural textures that entity mentioned, but I haven't gotten into them much, yet. I'm still learnin, though.  8)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I just bought "The Official Blender 2.3 Guide," so project is hereby suspended until I've gotten through some of it.  8)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Trying my hand at 3D characters. I've still got a long way to go on this one, but its a start.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Here is the dojo with the actual first humanoid model I did before the one in the previous picture. Just did this one to see what it would look like with a figure inside. Maybe he's the resident sparring dummy? lol



I'm getting the hang of this modelling thing. I wish I had more time to work on these things in sessions. Now I see why so many people are saying they're "addicted to blender." lol.

----------


## Entity

Wow, that last picture looks like a screenshot from a videogame.

Your modelling talents have surpassed mine.   ::shock::

----------


## dream-scape

> _Originally posted by Aquanina+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Aquanina)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				<!--QuoteBegin-Entity
> 			
> 		
> ...




Haha... when did art become like math, cold and calculated?

just kidding, but not really.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

LOL @ Dream-scape!

Haha. I hear ya. My heart is still in my old-school 2D work, but the more I learn to understand blender, the more impressed I am with it. And I think I'm definitely getting the hang of it.   ::mrgreen::  

And thank you very much, Entity. It's true what a lot of people are saying about how Blender "Just Clicks" after you've understood the basics. lol. www.elysiun.com has helped me a lot because I can study different techniques and get advice from people who use Blender a lot, so I think I might turn out to be pretty good with this program before too long. I'd love to see some of your work if you have any to post.

Update on my Char:
This is my first ever attempt @ 3D hair, and I haven't seen very many Decent tutorials on anime-ish hair, but here is what I got so far. Of course its subject to change:


Just playing with the lighting on this one. I'll be giving him some eyes soon.


I'm about to venture into UV editing, which should help me bring out more of the detail. There is a....Somewhat inadequate chapter on it in the guidebook that I bought, but I should be able to get the hang of it. But any help on UV mapping would be appreciated it if anyone is good with it.

----------


## s00p

how bout good ol sketches in photoshop? this is just a sketch, something that I can hook onto in my dreams. The cure is only a day away was also made in photoshop.
http://img322.imageshack.us/my.php?image=l...ucidcopy2gp.jpg

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Wow. I see that I've neglected this area. Gotta put some more stuff up here.

Nice work, S00p!  8)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Just messing around with modelling.

The background in this is an actual kitchen photo. I modelled the table (not that there is much to it. It isn't even a full table model in 3d space, just a plane with a woodgrain texture. DAMN I love this 3d stuff. lol) and the lighter. I'm still working on the textures and materials for the lighter. I'm using a blue bic on my desk as a reference, but I could use some advice on how to make it look like see-through plastic, if anyone has any tips. So, needless to say, I'm still working on this one.




Well, I figured: While I'm at it, why not post some of my pencil work, also?
So here are two of my favorites:

My daughter:


And, one of the most amazing women on the planet, Brooke Burke.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Ok. Update:

Been screwin around for a few minutes and I'm started to get the who transparency thing.
Something is up with the modelling near the top of the lighter, the silver piece is reflecting strange. Not sure what it is but I'll find out.



And I'm also going to work on the inside of the lighter and do the white tubing, and the inner walls of the blue plastic, and see if I can get some realistic fluid inside.

----------


## nina

Hey...looking pretty good!

You probably need to add more edges to the top of the lighter...I don't know what it's called...the thing that you turn? So it doesn't have those choppy edges. Also, try playing around with the anti-aliasing settings. If you increase them, then reflections, and other areas where the light is hitting it, but it doesn't look quite right or is a bit choppy or rough should smooth out.

Also, the shadow is a bit harsh in contrast to the very well lit kitchen. Have you ever messed around with HDRI lighting or radiosity? If you are trying to get it as realistic as you can I would suggest adding radiosity in order to have a more correct and realistic lighting. It's a bitch on render time though, but something simple like your lighter shouldn't be too bad at all. Also, an easy way of getting the liquid feel to the interior of the lighter would be to add a texture to the area where the fluid would be, and play with it's transparency and refraction index so that it sort of warps the images when you can "see through" it and gives it that oily liquid feel.  :wink2: 

Keep up the good work! Cheers
-nina

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hey, Nina. Thanks a lot.  8) 

Yeah I'm definitely going to put more edges on the top of the lighter, I think that is the only thing that really stands out too bad as far as the outer modelling. I've got the inside looking pretty good so far (After what I've already posted) but I'm trying to think of a way to get that shadow looking good. I'm reading on Blender's radiosity, because I think that might be just what I need. I want to get the blue from the lighter to sharpen on the surface of the table. That might be difficult, but we'll see what I can do.
Thanks again, love.

Ciao   :OK Bye now:

----------


## kimpossible

Starting to look quite good!  Kudos!

How about CSG (constructive solid geometry) for the top of the lighter?

I'd model the wheel as a separate entity and then construct the top.

Yup - a radiosity (or photonic) render with HDR would be awesome, but you'd almost need access to the original kitchen to make the HDR really believable.

I've been playing a fair bit with hdrshop (I do my 3D work in Maya w/renderman and occassional Max when I'm looking for more inorganic modeling) and a gazing ball, shooting with my 20D to construct the HDRl model.

I don't think blender has a radiosity rendering engine available, does it?  Not last I looked.  And I don't think it supports HDR in its renderer.

Also, if your renderer supports it (you can cheat it to an extent) when you put fluid in, with that brightly lit scene, you'll definitely be wanting to look at caustics.  They'll be a key to getting the photorealism up.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks for the compliment and feedback, also, Kim.  ^_^

"In Blender, since version 2.28 Radiosity is both a rendering and a modelling tool. This means that you can enable Radiosity within a rendering or rather use Radiosity to paint vertex colors and vertex lights of your meshes, for later use."

Yeah, they have a pretty deep chapter on their radiosity settings. It looks like there is a lot to it, and I'm still just getting my feet wet. I'm looking into it though, definitely.

Once I get a little more comfortable with modelling, I might end up modelling the whole kitchen scene, just using my imagination to fill in whatever I can't already see from the photograph. You're right though, I had already planned to do the wheel seperately, but I've been bs-ing around it because it doesn't show in the view that I have it set on, and I've been messing with everything else. lol. I'm so undisciplined. (in-?)

----------


## kimpossible

Cool!  Looks like Blender has come a long way.  How about HDR?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

It has HDR (I didn't even know what this was until you brought it up. lol) through another program called Yafray. Yafray is open source also, I think. (Free. Yay. lol) and it is more commonly being used in tandem with Blender to produce the most photorealistic pics. Most people now are modelling with Blender and using Yafray for the rendering if they are making a pic or animation that they Really want to look realistic.

Right now, I'm just getting the blender part down. It has a pretty powerful internal renderer also, so I'm getting everything I need out of it at the moment. Once I get Blender down, then I'll add on the Yafray and see what I can get out of it.

Here is a gallery that shows, pretty well, the difference between Blender and Yafray work.
http://blender3d.org/cms/Archive.179.0.html

----------


## kimpossible

Wow.  Yafray is looking pretty good.  As is Blender's UI.  I have years invested in Maya, but it might be time to take a peek at Blender again.  It's definitely grown-up a lot from the pre-1.0 versions I played with.

And, hey, it exports Renderman scripts, so I could always render in a higher-end renderer.

Thanks for the tip!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Not a problem.   ::goodjob2::  

Its been said that Blender's interface is one of the most user-friendly around. A lot of people (as I've heard) have switched from many different programs to blender because of the way the interface is. I've never even used any of the other programs, and I'm already amazed as how easily this thing handles once you know the basics.
Keep me updated if you try out Blender, and maybe I can see some of your work, sometime?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Ok, back to the dream related stuff. Heh.
Just an update to show where I'm at on the lucid dreaming arena. I haven't had much time to work on it, because I can't seem to keep myself trained on one project at a time, heh, but I could use some tips or suggestions if anyone has any. I'm going to touch up on the spotlights as well. I don't know where those little specks came from that block the light, but I'll get rid of them.

I think I made it seem large enough to accomodate summons and all kinds of shit, in case you Really wanted to get some epic battles going, but I'm thinking about stretching it out even a little further.


I was thinking about making different ways of getting to the arena apparent in some of the pics. Since this is a public Dream arena, it would only fit that people get too it in many different ways. That was part of the reason why I gave it no roof. I think it had a roof in my dream. Anyway, here is a simple little boat that will take you to a dock (which I've yet to model.) I'm also thinking of showing maybe the scales and dorsal fin of some kind of sea creature in the water. Nothing that stands out Too much, but just a subtle hint that something is there, because I've noticed that many Large and intimidating creatures dwell in the vast waters of my dreams.



From the Crossroads Dream Dojo doorway: (Damn those wall-penetrating lights)


Oh, by the way, does anyone know how to make it so that the lights won't clip through the wall like that? Should I make the walls thicker, or is it something about lighting that I just haven't found out yet? It might be kinda hard to help if you don't have blender, so I'm checking the other forums, but any insight would be nice.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hehe. Nevermind. I got it.  8) 


I gotta tweak the lighting under the arena now so I can get the reflections a little brighter, but I think it is turning out pretty well.

----------


## kimpossible

> _Originally posted by Oneironaut_
> *Hehe. Nevermind. I got it.  8) 
> 
> 
> I gotta tweak the lighting under the arena now so I can get the reflections a little brighter, but I think it is turning out pretty well.*



Looking great!  Now if you give it to me in either 3DS or .X  (DirectX model), I will toss a multi-user network client around it and a simple chat interaction.  Then you could run a peer-to-peer chat around the model.  I already have working framework to do that with 3DS and .X models, so it would only take a few hours.  Basic collisions and ramp.  My renderer is pretty fast for 1-50 people.  If you have a GF Ti4600 or equiv ATI or better, you'd get 60fps on that model easily.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm....not only am I not sure if I can save to a .X on this thing or not, yet, but I still got more to do with it before I know I'm going to be satisfied.   ::evil::   Thanks, though, definitely, I'll be in touch about that.

----------


## Glorfindel_III

Dude, that's looking sharp!  ::D:  

Good idea about the boat, and open roof. Maybe add some sort of teleporty (or mirror like) object inside too? So you can get in from mirrors, as many people use this to travel. Keep up the good work, 

Glor

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, man.  8) 

And that is a good idea. I may put a mirror by the entryway, or just along one of the other walls, but there will be one.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

'Nother project.

I'm workin on 3D people, and I'm getting the hang of the whole head modelling thing.

Reference pic: Me, of course. 


Project so far:





I'm going to chill on the modelling for a little bit and work on the texture. Can anyone help me out with good mixture for a black skin tone? Also, I'm going to have to do some vertex painting to get the details in. I've read the tutorial for it, so I'll give it a try, but if anyone has any tips, it would be appreciated. 
 8)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hmmmmmmmmm.....


Just just a little alteration before bed, lol. Don't worry, I'm not keeping it this way, just practicing emotions. I gotta learn rigging too...hmmm...

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Just an update:






And for the hell of it: 


Lol.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Just another work in progress. 
Crits and comments welcome.  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Slight update on this one:




And DAMN, I just got the greatest thing ever invented for the pc, for Christmas!  8) 

One of those electronic pen and pad sets!   :Eek:  



Just some quick sketches, cause I'm pressed for time. It's going to take some getting used to because I've been looking Down at my paper to draw, for years, and now I have to draw without looking at my hand, while watching the monitor. Lol. Weird shit.

----------


## earthtriber

It looks awesome, You asked for my advice. well I started to get the most fun from art when people asked me to paint there cars or frigdes. I think it was to do with the full on rebel in me that loved that and that as you grow up people always say that you should not paint things like that. so that give me a buzz every time lol........

As for being a proffessional its tough if you can find a niche because there are a lot of good artists around but alot do the same sort of stuff so if you can get something different that helps heaps..........
I really like your sunsets have you ever try that with paint? it is the same type of process and looks great..........
for awesome tutorials on art check this this site www.gfxartist.com it is great and has some of the very very best ditigal artist around espescially check out the gspot you'll be running for you sketch book after seein that gear....... its in the gfx site........

a great place for marketing ideas is a mural site http://www.muralsplus.com/cgi-bin/discus/discus.cgi so check it out become a member and you can sift though miles of threads about how to sell your art its brillant and the guys are very helpful

it is the biggest challenge to sell your own art I find it a stress but i also know I am getting close to where i want to be.. its going to be non stop though selling art is something that will keep going on and on lets face it id much rather paint than do anything else so the stress is well worth it.

maybe its a good idea to see if you can find someone to apprentice your self to youll learn heaps that way 

or the best things that ever happened to my art is i travelled with some paint brushes and some good luck for five years in Australian desert and rainforest which I became heaps and heaps better, my art really blossomed when i was  living simple life in the rainforest loads of stuff i loved to paint and travellers paying me 200 300 dollers for me to paint there vans then go to tropical market and buy heaps of good cheap food the best...........

now i am back in the uk trying to making good money practicing those skills i learnt where we had the space to learn else you can be chasing your tail for rent and all that other crap........ no time to learn and make good accident that turn to great art

most of all you HAVE TO WANT IT more than anything else and the rest will fit into place bro shine on stay in touch tell me where your at so far and i see if i can focus the reply for ya...........

----------


## earthtriber

just wanted to say always put a healthy price tag on it see your self as a skilled tradesman people will respect the art more for example i could put two identical paintings out in different markets say one £50 one at £250 the two fifty will sell and people might walk straight past the other funny huh but true in fact when i put a big exhibtion on i am going to do exactly that sell two sculptures the same onew a £5 and one at £20,000

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Nice. Thanks, man.   ::goodjob2::  

But nah, I've never tried painting. I've thought about it, though, and its probably something I'll start experimenting with, soon.  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Starting to get a little more used to drawing on the computer:
I'm debating on whether or not to put a skin tone on her. More than likely, I will, but we'll see.

----------


## Tornado Joe

Hey Oneir! 

Shit, I can't remember if I'd posted in here before or not - but I'm glad I got to check it out now! Nice stuff.

*3D*
How's that head model coming along? I have a few different 3D programs and I respect the work that must have gone into that head - it's simply a bitch gettin around the mouth and nose!! What software do you use?

*Sketch Tablet*
How could you have gotten by all these years without one!??? You're pickin it up pretty quickly, I must say - very natural. Some people find it way too awkward.





> I'm debating on whether or not to put a skin tone on her. More than likely, I will, but we'll see. [/b]



What program you workin in? Photoshop? If so, what I usually do is use layers. 
*Using layers:*
[list]. Set it's mode to "multiply", this will act like a piece of acetate over whatever you put underneath it, darkening any color beneath.

Layer 2 is the color. Fill in color like you were doing a coloring book. Stay within the lines!

Layer 3 (add it ABOVE layer 2) - here I you can add darks and shadows without effecting the layer beneath (color layer).

Layer 4 (add it ABOVE layer 3) - this layer is for highlights. Add your highlights here in the same way as you did the shadows.[list]
So, the final order of your layers would be:
Layer1-- LINE DRAWING
Layer4-- HIGHLIGHTS
Layer3-- SHADOWS
Layer2-- COLOR

What's neat about doing this is that you can add and subtract stuff without having to redo or "erase" an entire area of the image - just the layer. So you could add flesh to it and if you didn't like it, just delete the layer!

Even if you dont use Photoshop, you can apply this technique to any other program that supports layering.

Have fun!  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hey, man. Thanks for tha compliments!

You're tearing open an old wound, here, but my computer f'ked me over, recently. One day my program files folder on the second side of my partition disappears, and after searching around and finding that my only real option was a system restore, I restored, and all of my program files came back....but all of me .blend files (the project files for Blender 3D) decided they didn't want to come back.   ::|:  I've lost all the work in my previous posts, including the 3D model of the Dream Arena, EVERYTHING, and all I'm left with is a few rendered images....Just the thought of it, now, makes me want to put a foot through my computer tower, I guess "live and learn" is the prevailing moral, here. I'll have to start backing my work up a lot more.   ::cry::  

-sigh- Anyway, as far as the 2d work is concerned, I use Photoshop and, before now, I was stuck having to scan every single peice of work that I wanted to alter digitally. NO MORE OF THAT BS ANYMORE, THOUGH. HAH!
I've been using layers, but sort of winging-it on the layer format. Basically I'll do the sketch on one layer, did the hair on one, clothes on one, and just kinda flattened them out as I went from layer to layer. I do like the format you have, though, so I think I might have to follow your lead on that one.  ::cooler:: 

Thanks for the advice, man, and you've got some great artwork, yourself. Love to see more of it.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Oh yeah...and, to answer your question, I used Blender 3D  ::cooler:: 

www.blender3d.org

----------


## Tornado Joe

Ah right - I downloaded that once. Free right? I Found the interface a bit confusing. I pretty much stick to Strata3D, mostly because the ease of use - and I used it a lot at a job I had once doing package and display design.

I got copies of other programs like Maya, Carrara, Sketchup, Inspire 3D, and Wings.... but Strata so far has been the easiest to grasp.

http://www.strata3d.com/

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hmm. I heard Blender was one of the easiest interfaces around, but I haven't heard of Strata, yet, so I might check it out once I get a little better with Blender. I'm not sure how long ago you tried Blender, or if it's changed since then. But, trust me, if I can jump on Blender after having absolutely not one shred of 3d art experience, not even a class, and learn the ropes, anybody can!   ::silly::  lol 
But yeah, I heard Maya was hell to grasp.

Do you have any of your 3d stuff posted anywhere?

----------


## Tornado Joe

I downloaded Blender last year I think, early last year. The interface or the way objects were created seemed a bit too technical for me. It is possible it has changed since then. 

When you get down to it, a program is really only as good as the person's knowledge and skill when using it. We could create the exact same model in two completely different programs in the same amount of time simply because we are each more comfortable with the "tool" we use. After it's rendered - there's no way of knowing which is which.

I have a webpage with some of my stuff posted in my profile page. There's a section with *3D work* - but there's some 3D animation in the *multimedia* section. I haven't done much 3D stuff at all lately, maybe this thread will get me charged up to do something   ::D:  .

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Damn, man. GOOD STUFF

That "Don't worry, I know exactly where we - ARRGH!" painting is f'kin Amazing. 

Keep doin what you're doin!   ::goodjob2::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

A few black and whites I did a couple years ago:

For those who can't see him, this is Spawn getting his chest blown open.


Sweet Tooth from Twisted Metal.


Scorpion and Sub-Zero. This is actually a bit bigger, but didn't scan all the way.


I plan on adding color to them later, now that I got my Wacom tablet. Lord knows what century I'll get around to doing it, but I'll post them whenever I do.

----------


## Burns

Awesome sketches   ::D:  

I think I'd prefer them in b/w to color. I love b/w drawings. Well done!  ::goodjob2::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks Burns! 

I've always prefered black and white over color, but I'm just trying to expand my horizons a bit.  ::cooler:: 
I've been doing black and white for over a decade. The few color pencil works that are earlier in this thread are the first ever full color pictures I've done, and they were done in the last year or two. I've actually surprised myself a little bit, so I've been trying to work on my color just as much as my black and whites. 
I'll never get rid of the black and white originals, though.  ::wink::

----------


## dudesuperior

Whoa! Those are really good sketches, and those 3D drawings are great.

I downloaded the blender software but it looks so complicated! With all my exams and stuff coming up I dunno if I will be able to put enough time into it   ::shock::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thankya man!   ::thanks::  

You'd be surprised how easy it is to catch on to Blender, before long. I'd been juggling learning that program with a whole bunch of other activities, and it really only takes a few random hours a week to start getting the feel of it. 
I used the numerous online tutorials for about two weeks, and then went out and bought the user guide so I could have all the information I could get in one place. The guide was $50 bucks, but was well worth it, if you ask me.

Hope you're able to get around to putting some time into it, man. (Even though I've been a little too busy lately to get any more 3D work done, myself) I'd like to see some of your stuff as you learn and progress through it., so let me know if you're ever able to get into it.

----------


## dudesuperior

I've been playing around with blender all morning and i've got a basic grasp of it. I've made a few models but I don't know where to find the files to upload them. 
Not that scary after all!   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

See? Told ya.  ::wink:: 

If you've already rendered them to .jpgs then a little dialogue box should come up telling you where it was saved, I think. It should be somewhere in your blender folder, if I'm not mistaken. It's been a while.  If you can't find it now, though, render another and make sure to set your destination folder somewhere you can find it.  :tongue2:  Hehe.

----------


## Neruo

Well I must say you are a pretty skilled in drawing.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, Neuro.  ::cooler::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Dream inspired pic
Journal entry date: 12/06/2005

"The Deep"

----------


## Burns

That is an amazing piece of work, Oneironaut!   ::goodjob::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks Burns!   ::thanks::  

I've been tryin to get my lazy ass motivated to do some more art. Haha. I'd been planning to draw out some of my dream journal entries for a while now, but I think that "draw your dreams" thread got me more motivated, lol, so maybe I'll start cranking them out a little more often.  ::wink::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Dream Inspired pic
Journal Entry: 11/22/2005

"Interceptor"

----------


## Burns

Excellent - keep 'em coming!   ::goodjob2::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks.
Sure will.   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

This is another "Draw Your Dreams" project I'm working on. I'm still a novice with architecture and am just trying to get the basic feel of the building. I'm going to add some windows and maybe a balcony if I can grasp how to model one effectively. I'm also trying to get more of a rocky feel in the surface that the building is sitting on, but am not sure how to quite model a convincing "rock," but we'll see what I can come up with. Any crits or suggestions from the artists around here? I'd definitely wanna hear them. Oh, I'm also trying to learn about simulating Depth of Field with Blender, so if anyone has any info about that as well, hook a brotha up.  ::cooler:: 


Just a test with some ambient occultion (sp?) I like the extra grit it gives the picture, but it takes away from the overall effect, unless I can find the right way to set it.

----------


## Tornado Joe

Ahh, cool - 3D stuff!! Definitely a challenge to get 3D illustrations to look "dreamy" since dreams usually have a bit of an organic feel to them and 3D renderings are usually quite "tight".





> I'm also trying to get more of a rocky feel in the surface that the building is sitting on, but am not sure how to quite model a convincing "rock," but we'll see what I can come up with.[/b]



Check your texture settings on the object used for the ground. I'm not familiar with Blender, but most 3D programs have a feature that allows you to apply a "bump map" to the surface of an object. The bump map takes the dark and light values of the image you use and renders them as bumps and craters. All *darks* or blacks become craters (depending on darkness) and all _lights_ and whites become the bumps. What you could do is either use a close-up image of a stone and import that as your bump map - or, go into photoshop and create your own bump map using the "add noise" and art brushes.





> I'm also trying to learn about simulating Depth of Field with Blender, so if anyone has any info about that as well, hook a brotha up.[/b]



Check the camera settings. If there isn't a feature called  "depth of field", it may be named something else OR you may have an apeture feature. Depth of field in real cameras is effected by your f-stops (apeture). The higher the f-stop (16, 8, 4.6, ....) the greater the range or depth of field youll have. So, Blender might use this terminology instead of a simple "depth of field" setting.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

An update. I'm not thinking of keeping the textured windows in, and will probably model windows/balconies myself.


Ah, bumpmaps.  ::wink::  How could I have forgotten? Thanks man.

I don't think Blender has an internal DoF simulator, and it's done mostly through different tricks and techniques in modelling and blurring, but I'm still looking around for different info on it.

I plan to put a rendition of myself in the picture, descending from flight to land on the the stairway, but I'm not sure whether I want to do this in photoshop and sort of super-impose it onto this pic, or actually study 3Ding human form, s'more and doing me in Blender, also.


....hmmmm....

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Slight Update:


I'm also rendering a version with a longer walkway leading up to the stairs because it was something like a bridge, in the dream. I'll do a little repositioning with the torch flames and add some post-pro with photoshop. I'm still torn on whether I want to 3D myself into the picture with Blender, or draw myself in with the Wacom tablet. 
Blendering me would mesh with the scene better, I think, as far as material and lighting, but I think I'd be able to draw myself in with a little more skill (and less time) if I used the tablet. Hell I dunno. Decisions, decisions.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

_Dream Journal Entry:
01/16/2006

"Dream View of a Vampire"


_

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

[Deleted]

----------


## Howie

I am still partial to this one O' --> 
It is my desktop. I often stare at it for a minute or two or three  :wink2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Haha. Thanks, man. I still like that one too, even though I improved on it later on.  ::wink::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Just put a LOT more of my artwork up on Deviant Art

http://archetypical-g.deviantart.com/gallery/

and here's a link to the scrap page, also, cause people might overlook it. There's some ok stuff in there, too.  ::wink:: 

http://archetypical-g.deviantart.com/scraps/

----------


## italianmonkey

you'r damn good at doing this!  ::shock:: 
a question on the "arena" images... why is the floor bent like that???

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thankya!

And really that was just an impulse. I wanted to give it a little more depth on the inside, and I liked the way the glass made the bowl shape on the outside, so I was just like "Hmm.. Ok, that will work." Haha. 
No particular reason.  ::wink::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

WOAH!!!!

how did I miss your deviant art page before?!

browsing now...

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

::mrgreen::

----------


## Entity

OK, I've not posted here for ages, but WOW, your Blender stuff has improved  8)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, Entity! After looking at your gallery, that means a hell of a lot.

Good stuff!

Hoops, Spyra, Lucid Dreamscape, Red, Exo, Sea Coaster and the Staircase are all my favorites. F'ckin nice work, man.  ::goodjob2::

----------


## wombing

just checked out your deviant account O.., my favourite drawing was the mirror one of your baby's mama...incredible how you captured the light and expression around the eyes. 

    8)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

::D:  Thankya, man. 

Since most of those are years old (aside from the PrismaColor and Blender pics) and I've gotten a little more skill with a pencil, now, I've been thinking about going back and sharpening some of my older pics because the pencil has dulled a lot. I'm still torn on that one, though, because I do like the show of progress throughout the spread and I think that might kill it, if I do. Hmmmm.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Alright, I put it off for a while (after losing the last model when my comp crashed  :Sad:  ) but I'm trying my hand at Blenderizing myself again. It's still early on in the process, and I'm learning as I go, but here's what I got so far.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

hey cool man!

ok, I know what "rendering" is, but what is "blendering"?  :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

It's a Blender thing....

...you wouldn't understand.  :tongue2:  

Haha.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Pic of my lil girl I did for my folks, for Christmas, back when she was like 6 months.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Working on a scene from my "Dueling Dragon" lucid dream. I'm going to add some more detail, and probably do some of one of the wings and the tail coming in from the left side. Also I'm going to do the back ground, which is the industrial yard in Blender 3D, I think. Not sure yet. We'll see.



[Edit: A little environment test.]



[Edit -2: FireShield Test.  I'm sure I'll do a little more with it, if I decide not to change it completely.]

----------


## Burns

Wow, O - that's really cool!   ::cooler::   The fireshield is awesome. Great job!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thank you!  ::teeth::

----------


## Tornado Joe

Hey Oneir, are you able to export that as a movie? Would be cool to see how the fire reacts with the shield.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Nah. Unfortunately it's just a chaotic mix between Photoshop and Blender, slapped together with layers. The fire is pretty much a 3D cone with a fire texture (from a picture of 'fire' I googled) on it, spread around a blue sphere. The sphere really didn't show up, so I went in and added a little blue with it to Photoshop, because the blue shield was only _partially_ visible in the dream. It looks really crude as just a Blender image and had no organic "fire" feel to it, (as it still does, closer to the dragon's mouth, but I plan on fixing that) so I did a lot of smudge-tooling in Photoshop to give the fire a little more motion. I know the physics aren't right, but I just n00bified the fire because I'm not that great at hand-drawing fire, either. Haha.
But none of that would show up in a Blender movie. I plan on getting all that good stuff down when I learn the program a little more, though.  ::wink::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Slight Update:



Added a little more detail to the fire, finished the dragon's neck, extended the horns, put a little fire glow on the ground, tightened up the sand texture and started work on some background stuff. The thing in the background is modelled after a structure with a staircase wrapped around it that I got off of google. I'm still working on it, and will add a railing to the staircase as well as a few extra beams on the structure. I may put a few more things in the background, including a couple cargo doors along the walls, but we'll see.

[Edit: And I just noticed the ugly little eraser marks right in front of the fire. I'll take care of that the next time I update.]

----------


## PenguinLord13

Some of your work is really good. I am teaching myself to work with Maya through a book I bought, and yeah, it is hard to learn to work with, but once you get used to it, I think it has the best interface. I downloaded blender and couldn't figure anything out for my life, but I guess if I bothered learning it it would be good too (and free, i'm using Maya PLE, but if I want to buy it's at least $350, and that's assuming I qualify for student bundle, as I am not actually taking a class). You just inspired me to go try my hand at making some stuff with maya.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, man. And glad I could help inspire you.  ::goodjob2:: 

By any chance did you get the book for Blender? If not, it would make a world of difference.
I got online for about 2 hours and looked at some of the Blender tutorials (some of which are video tutorials, as if you were sitting in a class room and the teacher was teaching on an overhead projector. VERY helpful.) and was modelling stuff pretty quickly. Then I bought the book, gave it a once-over, and everything just kinda clicked. Give it a try, sometime. If you end up wanting to get into it, let me know and I'll link you to some helpful learning tools and forums.

----------


## Tornado Joe

> _Originally posted by Penguin_
> *I am teaching myself to work with Maya through a book I bought,*



Ah, I got a copy of Maya 5, got one of those 'QuickStart' books as well. I fiddled around with it some - but it's just way too complicated of an application - at least for someone who just wants to sit down and have fun with 3D every now and then (some of the damn menus go down to the bottom of the screen!). If you plan on making a career out of it, then yah, I would invest some money and time into taking a class or two. Otherwise, I'd try one of them cheaper (but just as powerful) 3D apps with a cleaner and streamlined interface that gets you extruding, lathing, texturing, lighting and rendering in no time and withouth the  "ok.... now where did I see that tool?... which menu was that comand under....?"

If you get too frustrated or flustered trying to learn an application you'll find that you quickly lose interest and spend less time with it. It's best to get something that's fun, where you can get results quickly. Keep your interest up. Most 3D programs all do the same thing anyway. You learn one, you only have to learn HOW or WHERE the tool is in the other one that does the same thing. These days I think it's all about the user interface. Functionality is pretty even across the boards.

My personal favorite, *Strata3D* (now CX).
For modeling try *Wings3D*

----------


## PenguinLord13

Yeah, I heard some of those "quick-start" books are terrible, but the one I have, which is Introducing Maya7: 3D for Beginners, by Dariush Derakshani, is quite good. I do have trouble sometimes finding the features, but generally it takes only a few seconds for me to find them and figure them out. I know Maya is expensive, but as Maya PLE is nearly full-featured, and the watermark isn't too bad. I created a thread of my stuff, so if you want you can see it here. Again, thank you Oneiraut for inspiring me to continue teaching myself (I took a break as I didn't have the time to devote with school).

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Anytime, PenguinLord.  ::goodjob2:: 

Update:
I kept having trouble with my Photoshop and got tired of having to go back and redo my changes, because the program kept freezing up on me. Gotta find out what's up with that. Anyway, I'm calling this one done. I may go back and update a little here and there, but for now, I'm satisfied.

Dream Journal Entry:
06/15/2006

"Dueling Dragon"

----------


## OpheliaBlue

woooah.. that is awesome  ::shock:: 

but man, I'm gonna have to have a talk with your subconscious sometime

it keeps making you have to fight big ol mean monsters

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hehe. Thanks, Lisa.  ::teeth:: 

And where's your sense of adventure?! Haha. 

Besides, danger has been my most consistent gateway to lucidity, so far. So I say "Bring 'em on!"  :Boxing: 
lol

----------


## OpheliaBlue

yeah fair enough...guess I should be more worried about the dragon  :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Damn straight.  ::ninja:: 

Haha.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Messing around with doing a little abstract with Blender 3D. Any comments or crits are welcome. Just a lil novice shi0t.

Greenlands

Untitled

Neurotransmitter (made a few versions of this one. Here are two.)

Brainfreeze?

----------


## PenguinLord13

That is some more good shit. I am seriously considering switching to Blender, now that I have seen more people's work with it. I am learning it currently, and it is MUCH easier to learn than Maya. I had my doubts at first as the last free program I used, Anim8or, though a nice simple program, was lacking in MANY features. Anyways, how did you make those Abstract thingies. They look pretty sick.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, man.  ::cooler:: 

Here are some galleries of Blender art, that you may or may not have seen. It may be free, but it's just about as powerful as anything else out there.

http://www.blender3d.org/cms/Archive.179.0.html

As far as the abstract, it's mostly a lot of work with reflective surfaces. (which will cause your computer to go apeshit if it's not somewhat powerful) In the Neurotransmitter ones, for instance, this is about all the modelling that was done:



Then it was given reflective surfaces on the two twisting rods, and on the inside of the warped sphere that the model is encased in. 



Added colored textures and a red light surface to simulate the "tissue" and viola. It's the reflective surface on the inside of the surrounding orb that create the rest of the image. Not much to it, but I see so many more complex possibilities.  ::cooler::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Futuristic aircraft thing that I'm modelling.
I'm going to definitely change the background though. It's just a filler, really, but the resolution on that pic is horrible.

----------


## Burns

So cool, O   ::cooler::   But why change the background? Because it's low res? I really like it, though. Maybe you could find something similar.

----------


## PenguinLord13

> _Originally posted by Oneironaut_
> *Futuristic aircraft thing that I'm modelling.
> I'm going to definitely change the background though. It's just a filler, really, but the resolution on that pic is horrible.
> 
> *



I actually find the background fits it quite well. I like the general design, but the aircraft doesn't feel totally correct. Personally I think that it needs to thicken more sharply in general, though the part where it slopes back down near the back, should be left the same. Also making it look a bit smoother, especially the part on the wings, where it bends in will help. While the cockpit is pretty nice, the rest feels a bit too blocky. Also, at the moment it looks more like a futuristic hovercraft/low-flying car kind of thing. I think this could be fixed by adding jet thrusters on the back part, arranged in a triangle (2 on top, one on bottom, like an upsidedown pyramid), with a simple tailfin comeing out the top. Also, the cockpit is desperate for a transparent texture.

I know I have a lot of criticisms, but from the reading, modelling and learning I have done I notice the little things that don't feel quite right. Overall it is a good model, but it isn't complete feeling yet. To put is simply, I'll use a quote I like from my Learning Maya book: "In CG it generally takes 15% to get 85% of the work done, and 85% of the time to get the remaining 15% done." From my experience, this is totally true. It is easy to make the rough model, but getting all the kinks out, and adding final touches, nice texturing, etc., takes a long time. I think this model is in the stage where the final 15% is only partially done.

----------


## Distant Clone

Regarding the abstract, I think it would look pretty if you "abstracted" one or more human bodies, and maybe some other objects, in a James Bond intro sort of way. Greenlands looks a little like a lady underwater, possibly in the process of drowning. The red/blue looks like two girls getting it on.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Burns:
Thanks.  :smiley:  I guess the background is kinda growing on me. Hehe. I may not change it. The ship is the main subject in the pic and I guess the difference in resolution does a pretty good job of making it stand out. Heh.

PenguinLord:
Oh yeah, I&#39;ve got a Lot of work to do on this one. This is just the over-all concept of the shape. I definitely want to add a little fluidity to the wings. Way ahead of you on that part. Hehe. Thrusters will definitely come in, also, though I&#39;m not sure about how I&#39;m going to do their positioning. I like the upside down triangle idea, though. I think I&#39;m going to do two small triangular fins on the top-backside of the body. As for the cockpit, I&#39;m not sure what I&#39;m going to do yet. I&#39;m kind of torn between a covered, transparent cockpit, or an open, convertible type top. You&#39;re absolutely right about the hover-craftish design, though, because that&#39;s exactly what I was going for.  ::goodjob2::  A sort of low altitude cruiser with the capability to reach high speeds and heights, as well, which an open cockpit would be perfect for.

When I learn particle effects I&#39;ll probably add a vapor trail behind it, as well.

Distant Clone:
Heh. Interesting to see the way you interpret them. I definitely see the legs of at least one of the women in the red and blue one. These designs were pretty much random, but when I get a little more familiar with 3D abstract, I may try out your humanoid figures idea. Thanks for the input.  ::bigteeth::

----------


## PenguinLord13

Great. I for some reason assumed you were showing a complete model, which I know you could outdo, but as it is in the working, you can ignore my commentary completely, as you already have a plan and just have to implement. It&#39;s really a nice design, so and if you keep working on it, it could be even better. I&#39;d love to see how it comes along. Trust me, it&#39;s much better than what I can do, I am just a slight perfectionist.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Heh. No problem, man. Perfectionism is what separates an artist from someone who "just doodles."  ::goodjob2:: 

So, I ran into a problem with the ship model. There is a way to be able to model an object, after appending it to a different scene or changing it from it&#39;s original axis, and still edit the different angles of the object on it&#39;s original axes. (Hopefully that makes sense to someone that does 3d) but after you rotate an object off of the original global x,y and z axes, every change that you make to the object, trying to stay within it&#39;s own local axis, changes because it&#39;s no longer on the axes that it started on, and ends up warping the model. I have to find a way around that, because I can&#39;t do the changes to the ship thing that I want to do, and still keep it looking symmetrical. I remember reading how to do it in the book, though, so I&#39;ll have to go back through it.

For now, though, (yes, I jump projects..A LOT) I&#39;m trying to get some more of the character modelling down, so I can start doing dream scenes with a 3D version of me in them. The modelling is still a little rough on this one, and this isn&#39;t a dream scene, just a little something to get the feel of improvising lighting that will go with the scenes, so I&#39;m not going in to model too much detail yet. Now, I&#39;m trying to get the whole armature rigging thing down so I can start doing some poses.

----------


## PenguinLord13

That&#39;s a kind of werid problem. Must suck not being able to work on the model.

Anyways, I love that character model. Obviously not perfect or anything, but unless you want to hyperdetail it, it is really nice. Looks pretty realistick, and the texture has come a long way from the earlier head models, which had a rather wooden texture. Great model&#33;

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks&#33;

I love the fact that you can save the model of, say, a head and use it in so many different scenes. The head model took a lil while, initially, but all I had to do was build up a body real quick and tack the head on top of it. This 3D shit&#39;s dope. haha.

But yeah, after I get the hang of rigging, I&#39;ll go back and add s&#39;more detail on the figure. There is a really crude looking body beneath that blue shirt, so I&#39;ll probably go back and add more detail to it. That way I can change the clothes on the model, whenever I want, and give the illusion of a static form beneath them.
I&#39;m also going to add some eyes, teeth and clear up the seams around the wrists and elbows. Maybe round out the shoulders a lil bit.

And whenever I can get the damn hang behind this Vertex Painting crap, I&#39;ll be able to pencil in details like facial hair and whatnot, but every time I&#39;ve tried so far I can&#39;t get it to turn out right. Oh well..I&#39;ll get it.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hell yeah. I&#39;m starting to get the rigging thing down.  ::cooler:: 



Updated my Blender to the 2.42 (i think it is) and they&#39;ve added some new features that makes the rigging a lot easier.  ::wink:: 

Here are some 3D window views for those that want to see how it was done:

Model with armature:

Weight Painting mode where you assign sections of the mesh to each armature bone:

After painting each section, you can then move them around. Setting IK (inverse kinetics) lets you grab the end bone, by the fingers, and keep the arms moving in a realistic chain motion with the fingers at the lead:



Oh, and for whoever might wanna use it, here is the tutorial I found that walked me through it.  ::wink:: 
http://mediawiki.blender.org/index.php/BSo...acter_Animation

Just scroll down to "Rigging."

Now I gotta get around to finishing the leg models so I can rig them also....

----------


## Vex Kitten

::shock::  

Man.. all of your work is amazing&#33; I should have stopped in here sooner. 
You&#39;ve now got yourself a new groupie.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks a lot, Vex.  ::happy:: 

And who could ask for a better groupie?  ::cooler::

----------


## PenguinLord13

Nice. So you use IK on the arms? Interesting. I haven&#39;t tried IK on arms (just legs), so I don&#39;t completely understand it the concept of it. How does an IK arm work?

Anyways, I love the result. That is a cool looking model, and the arm expression is excellent.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Well I&#39;m still new to the mechanics of it also, so the best thing I could probably do is post the aside from the tutorial:





> A little explanation: Forward Kinematics, or FK, is the way of moving bones that we first used. That is, rotate the upper arm, and its children (and children&#39;s children&#33 follow along. The opposite of FK is Inverse Kinematics (IK), where we move a child and the parents follow along. In reality, there is some fancy math going on in the background that tries to point the chain of bones toward the target. What&#39;s the target? For Auto-IK, it&#39;s whatever bone you have selected. In this case, the target is the finger2.l bone. What&#39;s the chain? It&#39;s the lineage of bones going all the way back to the great-great-great-(etc)-grandparent.
> 
> In our armature, when we moved the finger bone, all the bones in the chain tried to point to wherever we moved it. An orange line showed up, connecting the finger2.l bone to the spine1 bone. The orange line points to the root of the chain: spine1 is the highest parent of finger2.l, and the chain is everything between spine1 and finger2.l.
> 
> It would be nice if the spine didn&#39;t move so much when we moved the arm. We&#39;ll fix this by essentially breaking the IK chain at the shoulder so only the arm moves and the spine stays still. 
> [/b]

----------


## PenguinLord13

> Well I&#39;m still new to the mechanics of it also, so the best thing I could probably do is post the aside from the tutorial:
> [/b]



Yeah, I know about IK/FK, and that, but i am too new to this, so that quote helped me get it. I understand the idea of it now at least, and why you would do that with an arm.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Just a couple more poses.

Mwuahahaha&#33;&#33;


Got the legs rigged up:


Just messin around with this one before bed. Haha. I know the lighting could be better. I&#39;m also going to have to do some major work on the model. I made too many sections where peices of it should have been formed from a single mesh.

----------


## Burns

Very cool, O  ::cooler:: 
Is that Chicago you&#39;re flying over?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Very cool, O 
> Is that Chicago you&#39;re flying over?
> [/b]



Hmm. That&#39;s a good question. Heh.

I think it _is_ though, actually.  ::cooler::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Just another one. Still (of course) the background is a photograph I got off google. Just trying out some more lighting on the model as I add a little more detail to it.  ::cooler::

----------


## PenguinLord13

That is some awesome work. The model obviously needs more detailing, but the animation part, rigging and posing the model is excellent. This is a great character for any dream-mation.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks&#33;

When I first started the rigging tutorial, one of the lines said something like "make sure your character is modeled _exactly_ the way you want it to be." I thought this meant that, once you rig a character, you can&#39;t go back and alter the mesh. Well that&#39;s not true, and you can still go back and edit/reshape the character, even after it&#39;s rigged, which is awesome.  ::teeth::

----------


## NeAvO

Wow thats pretty cool, I&#39;m impressed   :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Wow thats pretty cool, I&#39;m impressed  
> [/b]



Thankya.  ::cooler::

----------


## Vex Kitten

Excellence yet again.
Really like the sunset flight one. Reminds me of a dream.

Be prowling about waiting for another update.
 ::wink::

----------


## Tornado Joe

> Really like the sunset flight one.[/b]



I agree, not only is the image surreal- but the concept as well.

I forgot, did you say you were adding the background in photoshop? If you are, you might want to run your figure through just a tiny bit of blur- just enough to match the softness of the background image.

Also, in this particular one (sunset flight), I would try another rendering with an added distant light (preferrably cool colored light - like blue or purple) coming in from behind and to the left of the character. This would help add some detail and outline around the edge, giving a bit more depth. This light, though, needs to be very subtle - like a 10%-30% intensity.

Good stuff man - gets better each time&#33;  ::goodjob::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, you two.  ::cooler:: 

And I&#39;m way ahead of ya, Joe. I tried to do a little atmospheric lighting on the backside of the model, but I&#39;m still slacking on the detail of the model&#39;s body, I didn&#39;t look right, when lit up too much. I just decided to sacrifice the lighting a little bit to try to keep the illusion of not being a really n00bish modelling job. Hahaha. But all of these, with the photographic backgrounds are just for practice. I&#39;ve already taken apart the lighting and background scheme for that scene, but I may go back and add some more detail with it, with photoshop.
And about blur, I agree. The background was put in using blender (a flat plane, on the far side of the model) so I couldn&#39;t change the blur, but maybe next time I do a scene like that, I&#39;ll layer it in photoshop.  ::wink:: 

Here are a couple more quick tests.

Added the model to the seascape picture I did a while ago. It&#39;s still the model sitting over a plane with the texture of the seascape on it, so the model is not actually IN the scene, but I threw some lighting around the model to try to make it fit some. Again, I would have used a little more soft lighting on the backside, but you know the rest.  :smiley: 



Messin around with the concepts for another dream scene ("Fragged" 01/24/2006)
In the dream, I was searching around this vast, dark attic area of a house, with my best friend (yet to be modelled,) for whatever was making the large creaking noises we were hearing through the house. It turned out to be a robot that ended up killing me with all these blades/saws that came out of its back.

I haven&#39;t done any eyeball tutorials yet, so I figured it&#39;d just be cooler to make them glow, on my model, instead of having two black holes there. Heh.
This is before I modelled the gun that would be in my hand:


Shooting at the robot with a (very basic) gun. I&#39;m going to have to do a little more work on the model (and I&#39;ll throw a shirt on him.  :tongue2:  ) And sooner or later I&#39;m going to have to learn how to make expressions on the face. Haha. There&#39;s a lot that goes into making these scenes.

----------


## PenguinLord13

Woah, I love the Fragged scene. The thinly lit scene makes the underdetailedness of the model stick out less, and brings about a just the right mood. Looks real cool  :smiley: .

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

(Very)Slight update. 
I also did a bit of work on my arm/shoulder and put an expression on my face, but I guess the last .jpg render I saved was the one before I made those changes. Oh well.

----------


## PenguinLord13

> (Very)Slight update. 
> I also did a bit of work on my arm/shoulder and put an expression on my face, but I guess the last .jpg render I saved was the one before I made those changes. Oh well.
> 
> [/b]



So that&#39;s what it is... the facial expression&#33; Yeah, when I looked at the fragged picture earlier, I saw something was different, but I didn&#39;t mention it as I didn&#39;t know what exactly the change was. That&#39;s it. Cool, what exactly is the expression meaning though? I can&#39;t tell if it is fear, sadness, or mild surprise.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> So that&#39;s what it is... the facial expression&#33; Yeah, when I looked at the fragged picture earlier, I saw something was different, but I didn&#39;t mention it as I didn&#39;t know what exactly the change was. That&#39;s it. Cool, what exactly is the expression meaning though? I can&#39;t tell if it is fear, sadness, or mild surprise.
> [/b]




Nah, the updated pic still has the same expression. What happened was, I saved that render up there^, then I fixed a bit of a facial expression, and smoothed out the arm some. I saved the .blend file of the changes, but I didn&#39;t save a .jpeg of it. So the picture you&#39;re seeing now is the one without the facial expression/arm changes. All I&#39;ll have to do is render the .blend file I have, when I get home, to have a .jpeg that shows the changes.  ::wink::

----------


## PenguinLord13

Oh, so you mentioning it just made me imagine it... *does reality check, and realizes he was just being stupid*... sorry, I imagine that kind of stuff sometimes. It&#39;s probably because the original expression fit the scene pretty well, so I assumed it was especially tailored to that scene.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Heh @ PenguinLord.  ::wink:: 

Slight update, and change in camera angle.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Ok. Calling this done for now. I&#39;m constantly learning things I should have done, earlier on in the modelling process, and I&#39;m anxious to get back to square one and start using those ideas for other scenes (putting a well-fitting, rigged, shirt on me being one of those changes.)

I reinstalled my photoshop (though I can&#39;t find the damn serialnumber for my Wacom tablet, so I had to touch-up with the mouse) and I was able to add a little depth of field-ish blur and put some bullet holes and sparks on the robot, not to mention painting in a quick lil&#39; eyeball.

Dream Journal Entry:
01/24/2006
"Fragged"

----------


## NeAvO

Very nice, looks like one of those futuristic action movies.    ::wink::  
Is that besed on a LD?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Very nice, looks like one of those futuristic action movies.    
> Is that besed on a LD?
> [/b]



Thankz.  ::cooler:: 

Nope. This one was from one of my non-lucids.  ::wink::

----------


## PenguinLord13

Nice. The final pic is by far the best. I really like the robot and the added eye. The only critique I have on it is that for something that is being shot at the robot seems in way too nice condition (the bullet holes are too perfect, and a few scratches/dents on the robot would have helped). Also, I am pretty sure guns don&#39;t emit a fireball, but more of a flash of light and a smoke cloud (the fireball replaced by smoke and a smaller fire added would fix that I think ). Anyways though, no major problems, great scene. Time to move on to the next thing  :smiley: .

p.s. the changed camera angle picture isn&#39;t loading (though that is probably imageshack&#39;s fault and irrelevant).

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Nice. The final pic is by far the best. I really like the robot and the added eye. The only critique I have on it is that for something that is being shot at the robot seems in way too nice condition (the bullet holes are too perfect, and a few scratches/dents on the robot would have helped). Also, I am pretty sure guns don&#39;t emit a fireball, but more of a flash of light and a smoke cloud (the fireball replaced by smoke and a smaller fire added would fix that I think ). Anyways though, no major problems, great scene. Time to move on to the next thing .
> 
> p.s. the changed camera angle picture isn&#39;t loading (though that is probably imageshack&#39;s fault and irrelevant).
> [/b]



Thanks for the critique.  ::goodjob2:: 

I definitely agree about the bullet holes being too perfect. Fact is that I have absolutely no practice with making realistic bullet holes. I wasn&#39;t really going to make holes, to begin with though, because the robot was 100% bulletproof in the dream and the bullets just ricochetted off, but I thought that would be much less dramatic, in the pic. (not to mention harder to pull off) Haha. I&#39;m sure I could have made them a little more convincing if I took the time to look at some reference pics, but hey, I&#39;m impatient.  ::teeth::  
I purposely exaggerated the fire from the gun because I usually do cartoonish art and I sometimes just like to over-proportion things. I agree though, and would have made it a little smaller if I was going for complete realism. The smoke would have been a great idea, though, if I knew how to do particles effects, but I just haven&#39;t quite gotten there yet. 

Oh yeah, and the camera angle pic is just a less-finished version of the final pic, when I first decided to do the angle from the side. Nothing really note-worty.

----------


## Tornado Joe

> The only critique I have on it is that for something that is being shot at the robot seems in way too nice condition (the bullet holes are too perfect, and a few scratches/dents on the robot would have helped). [/b]



Well, yah - sorta. But the clean edge makes gives the metal a more solid look. I really like how the paint seems chipped off or worn around the hole. as if maybe the heat from the bullet melted it off or discolored it. If you really want to get crazy, you could add some liquid, like oil or something, dripin out or spurting from a couple of the holes. Maybe a wire or two sticking out - short circuit sparks, etc , etc.

Really eerie pic. It&#39;s as if that dude doesn&#39;t stand a chance with that gun against all them blades pointed at him&#33;&#33;

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Really eerie pic. It&#39;s as if that dude doesn&#39;t stand a chance with that gun against all them blades pointed at him&#33;&#33;
> [/b]



Exactly. In the dream I shot that bastard over and over and he just kept coming at me, then splattered me to all Hell with all those weapons. One of the few times I&#39;ve ever died in a dream. Yup. I stood _no_ chance against that damn thing.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Well, I&#39;ve had a little bit more time to work with Blender, so I&#39;m messing around with another dream scene. 

This is the stairwell that opened up in someone&#39;s living room, in my Sober Snake dream. Still a work in progress, though. The little bit of orange light, on the inside view, is going to be from the gunfire of the me/snake character I&#39;m going to draw in there, later.

----------


## PenguinLord13

I really like those last two. They are almost too realistic looking, and if it were any more realistic, it would be practicallly lifelike. Whatever you did there, it came out beautifully. If it is as you say a work in progress, then I can&#39;t wait to see any additions you make to it.

----------


## Dream Catcher NYC

WHATS UP ONIER, IM PRETTY GOOD WITH THIS PROGRAM, BUT DREAMS ARE HARD TO DO

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

PenguinLord:
Thanks, man.  ::teeth:: 
I&#39;m only going to make a few changes on the scenery, but I mainly have to figure out how I&#39;m going to add characters in there. I&#39;m not sure if I&#39;m going to use 3D models for the bodies, and add some features with photoshop, or if I&#39;m just going to hand-draw the full characters. I&#39;ll probably try them both out and see which one looks the best. Not sure, though.

NYC:
Yeah, one of the hardest things about drawing dreams is choosing a scene that really captures the feel of the dream. After that, it&#39;s just a matter of putting the scene together, and that all depends on how good you are with the program.  :wink2:

----------


## flashmasterfong

Hm, nice. Looks like your getting better and better at 3D work. If you have any questions about 3d modeling or animation, just ask me. I basicly do it for a living   :p

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Hm, nice. Looks like your getting better and better at 3D work. If you have any questions about 3d modeling or animation, just ask me. I basicly do it for a living   :p



Thanks! And I'll definitely keep that in mind.  ::cooler:: 
I've slowed down a bit, because my video card is getting to be a piece of shit, and weight painting, to get another model of "me" that I created with _MakeHuman_ all rigged up, is taking ridiculously long. I'm still working on it, though. 

Do you have any links to your work? I'd love to see some.

----------


## Oneironaught

> "Dueling Dragon"



That's awesome. It looks a lot like a video game scene.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks. That's one of my favorites, actually.  ::content::

----------


## flashmasterfong

Hey, check out my 3d work.

----------


## NeAvO

Wow that dragon one is intense.

----------


## Oneironaught

I forgot to mention that the guy in "Dueling Dragon" resembles CJ from GTA: San Andreas.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I forgot to mention that the guy in "Dueling Dragon" resembles CJ from GTA: San Andreas.



Heh. That's a little, cartoonish "me," as that picture is from a dream that I had about fighting a dragon.  ::cooler:: 

Speaking of which, I've been working on another version of me, with Blender. In this, since I'm still new to the modelling thing and want to still be able to get started on some new dream pics, I used a program called _Makehuman_ that I found, that helps create and customize models of the human form.
Even still, modifying everything from the cheekbones to the muscle-structure can take a long time, but "skinning" the armature so that I can make the model move and pose, smoothly, takes _forever_.

Anyway, this is what I got, so far.



Now I gotta figure out how to do some clothes.  ::hrm::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

The new picture of Cloud, from FFIV: Advent Children) that I'm working on, in PrismaColor.



I'm steadily getting better with my PrismaColor pics, and realizing exactly how much layering it takes to get a colored picture to turn out realistic. I know that I'm going to have to go a little bigger on his hair, though. I think it's kinda small (especially in the back, I know) compared to the reference pic. 
And I know it looks like my pic has Cloud's chin tucked _way_ farther in than the reference pic, but it's not like that, in person. I think it had something to do with the camera's perspective.

----------


## Goldney

Wow, of course it's really good. The colours in the hair look amazing. Maybe it's to do with the perspective but your picture looks slightly more stretched vertically than the original.

What's a PrismaColour picture?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks for the feedback, goldney!

PrismaColor is a brand of colored pencils that (IMO) are about top-of-the-line. I think I'd get a much better outcome if I was drawing this on better paper, but the pencils, themselves, are great for shading and blending colors.

As far as the vertical stretch, I think it's a combination of my picture being on a much larger page and my having made his hair far too small, horizontally. It makes his head seem a lot longer, vertically, then the reference pic is, because the hair isn't quite dwarfing it, like in the pic I'm drawing from. (Notice how short the back of his hair, and the spikes in front are.) I'm thinking about how I'm going to go about fixing that without the correction being visible, but, for now, I've done some updates on his face and neck:


(pic is a little farther out, because my cam was Way too close, in the first one.)

There is actually blue in his eyes, in the pic, but it's hard to see from the cam shot. I still have a few layers of colors to mix, around his neck, to get the smooth flesh tone, but I'm getting there.

----------


## Burns

Good stuff, O  ::cooler::  That is a cool picture of Cloud too. How many hours have you worked on it so far?

----------


## The Goddess

Nice work, Babez! Hot! -winks- :wink2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Good stuff, O  That is a cool picture of Cloud too. How many hours have you worked on it so far?



Thanks, Burns! It's hard to say, really. I've only been drawing on my lunch break, after eating, so that's about 20 mins at a time, and I've been working on it for a few days now. All together, I might have put in about 2-3 hours, tops.I've still got a looooong way to go, though. Heh.





> Nice work, Babez! Hot! -winks-



Thankya, A! I'm really trying to reach a new level with my layering and blending colors together, so, like I said, I plan on spending a lot of time on this one.  ::content::

----------


## Goldney

> Nice work, Babez! Hot! -winks-



Hahaha, I think only Arcane Arena frequenters would understand that.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Update:

Still haven't gotten around to stretching out the hair, but I'll get to that whenever I feel like dealing with it. I'm still getting used to blending out my mistakes, and think it'll probably be kinda tricky to change around the color scheme that's already there.
Other than that, I still need a few layers of color (mostly black) to add around his jawline and inner-collar, and I realized that I brought the bottom of his collar down a little too low, so I'm going to have to cut it off where the diagonal line of blue coloring is (across the V in the collar) to raise the leather strap that runs across his chest. I don't think that part'll be too hard to do, though, since the strap is dark enough to just color over his chest.

----------


## Oneironaught

The coloring is looking really nice, O.

----------


## QwinsepiaSquared

That picture's _amazing_. The colors and shading blend together so well. (Gotta love Prismas!  :smiley: ) I can't wait to see this baby when she's done.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Ah, damn. I didn't even see those replies.  :Sad: 

Thanks, gh and Qwinsepia!!  ::content:: 

Haven't had much time to work on it, lately, but I was able to make a _little_ progress.


It still looks much better in darker lighting, though.

----------


## Xox

Oh wow really cool.  ::yeah:: :
My favorite ones are the first ones #155 and #148. :bravo: I really like the whole sky. How do you do these anyway?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, Xox!

Those are made with Blender3D. The skies are actually photographs of the sky that I changed the color around on and positioned them in the picture.  ::wink::  I haven't learned how to do realistic clouds in Blender from scratch, yet, so I cheated. Heh.

----------


## Jeff777

Wow...that's awesome. O_____O  Have you drawn any nubian characters?  If so, i'd like to see them.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Not yet, but I actually just started thinking about doing some. My whole inspiration, before now, has been mostly anime and comic book characters, but I'm trying to branch out, and have thought about doing some black art. I don't know how soon I'll get around to it, though. I'm working on that Cloud pic right now, and I'm going to be going for my Graphic Design degree, online, so I may not have too much time to do a lot of drawing for a while. That's definitely on my "to-try" list, though.  ::cooler:: 

And thanks, man!

----------


## Xaqaria

The only problem I can see with cloud is the chin is too big/rounded. I hate to bash on Cloud, but you made his chin and jaw line too masculine (heh).

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Oh, yeah. I agree completely. That's actually one of the things I was going to change once I got some more of the pic done (I'm still going to add a little more length to the spikes of his hair on his forehead, too). I think it'll be easy to push the chin back by adding some more blue to the collar of his jacket. There is going to be a lot of trimming that I do around that area, because I haven't really added the layer of black around the jaw/chinline that's going to be there when the picture is done. 

Good eye, though.  ::wink::

----------


## bro

You're really incredible at this big O...keep it up, all of the images you've created are breathtaking, and I find it even more amazing that they're from your head, or even dreams, and you've created a 3d image! Very, very impressive :smiley: .

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks a lot, bro.  ::content::

----------


## Adam

Man these are AWESOME! Really are awesome!!!!  ::D:

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

Oneironaut, you sure as hell make my pictures look like crap, those are awesome! Nice stuff, i wish i could draw as good as that  :Sad:  I suppose all i can do is practice, one day i will! Keep em coming though because they are really detailed and inspirational  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, guys.  ::cooler:: 

Been a little busy lately, but I'll definitely keep them coming. I just signed up to get my associate's degree in graphic design so, once we start on the art projects, I'll have a lot more material to post in here.  ::happy::

----------


## bro

More flattery for the big O. It really does amaze me how your able to come up with this stuff...I know I've said it before but your work is just incredible! And it's from your dreams no less! Gah, keep it up, I'm certainly subscribed to this thread...and I guess have beem for quite some time.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Can never have too much flattery.  ::happy:: 

Thanks alot, bro. I'll try to put some more stuff in here, when I get time. I was just introduced to that sketch-fu website, so whenever I can sit down and work on a little something, I'll be posting it in here, too.

----------


## bro

Indeed. That sketchu site really is wonderful. Seeing things created from 0-100 %...it really is amazing to watch the tweaks and alterations the artist makes.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hell yeah. Now if I could only just get used to drawing with this damn tablet. When you've been drawing on paper all your life, going from paper to tablet is just.....weird. It's really hard to get the shading right, to me. I'll get it, though.  ::cooler::

----------


## bro

I've got no doubt you will :smiley:

----------


## ClouD

> Ah, damn. I didn't even see those replies. 
> 
> Thanks, gh and Ownsepia!! 
> 
> Haven't had much time to work on it, lately, but I was able to make a _little_ progress.
> 
> 
> It still looks much better in darker lighting, though.



Omg, nice color.

 ::smitten:: Love your art ::smitten:: 

/me wipes off sweat, and regains control.

Yummy picture.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, ClouD. I had to kinda put this on the backburner for a while. I keep staring at my sketchbook every time I walk passed it, knowing that I need to finish that damn picture. Haha. But...in due time.

----------


## KuRoSaKi

Nice pic of Cloud O he's pretty much the coolest blade wielding man I know of.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, KuRo.  :smiley:  

And _Hell Yeah_ he is.  ::cooler:: 

Speaking of which, I just learned how to make animated .gif's so here is one that I made a few days ago. I love that corkscrew flip he does while scraping blades with Yazoo.


And here's one I made this morning.
......BEOWULF!!  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Just another .gif (just before Goku owns Broly)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Started messing with Terragen. I think I'm going to like this program.  :smiley: 

First pic:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Some more Terragen renders.

And a direct link to the most recent one, because it's too large to put in the attachments:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6.../YellowSet.jpg

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

More Terragens!  :smiley: 





Tried to do some strange, alien landscape, where the atmosphere is a thick purple and the sun shines through blue:

The same scene with direct sunlight:


Tried for a wide-angle shot, but I haven't quite perfected it. I think I can mess with the camera and get more into the shot:

----------


## Burns

Wow I love the Terragen stuff!  ::goodjob2::  How long does it take you to make one picture? That looks like a program I would like to get eventually. Cool stuff!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hey, Burns. Thanks!  :smiley: 

It's actually not all that hard. The worst part is that, to see what you have, and what you want to change, you usually have to create the scene, render it (which, depending on how complex the scene is and how fast your pc is, can take anywhere from 15-mins to an hour or more), look at it, go back and edit it, re-render, re-check, repeat. Lol. It can be kind of time consuming.

But you can render in smaller format, just so you can see what you have, before rendering the whole thing in fullscreen, so that's not so bad. As far as tweaking everything, it can sometimes take a while to get it _just_ right, but unless you've actually got something _specific_ and precise in mind, you can create a scene in just a couple of minutes.

Here's the link, if you ever wanna try it out. It's free for now, but they are coming out with a more powerful 2nd version, which _most_ of us ( ::ninja:: ) will have to pay for.
http://www.planetside.co.uk/terragen/

----------


## Adam

Mate these area truly awesome! You have some ill skillz!  :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, man.  ::D:

----------


## Burns

Sweet, thanks for the link, O  ::cooler::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Damn, it's been way too long since I've been in here.  ::?: 

Just as an update, I've started my first art class toward my graphic design degree and it's _Perspective_. I'll be posting some of my projects in here. Most of them are just sketches to get the perspective down, so they won't be very detailed or polished - mainly just getting the shapes and viewpoints correctly.

...and I still haven't finished that damn picture of Cloud yet.  :tongue2: 

Boxes in two-point perspective: (no references)


My computer desk, stereo and speaker in one-point perspective: (with reference)


A house in two-point perspective: (with reference)


City-scape in three-point perspective: (no references)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

A _shadows_ project where we had to draw three simple objects with the light source at 90 degrees (straight down), 60 degrees, 45 degrees, 30 degrees, and 15 degrees. I did a battery, a Zippo lighter, and a ball.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I noticed the links to two of my older drawings were broken (I hate imageshack), so I uploaded them again, with photobucket.

My daughter, Cierra:


And Brooke Burke:  :drool:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Had to do a project on "shadows," for my perspective class, where we create a scene and throw in some realistic shadow perspective. The scene I did was Goku and Cell fighting in the Cell Games arena, from Dragonball Z. The scene wasn't directly taken from the anime, it was just something I came up with (as far as the perspective), but it was inspired by the anime.

----------


## Pastro

That one of your daughter is awsome, well done father.

----------


## NightLife

Brooke Burke... Mmm... You made her look even sexier...

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> That one of your daughter is awsome, well done father.



Thank you, my son.  ::cooler:: 





> Brooke Burke... Mmm... You made her look even sexier...



Thanks, NightLife! That's a hell of a compliment, considering I didn't think it was possible.  ::content::  Hehe.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I'm doing my final project in my perspective class based on my Water Dragon dream.

These are just some of the sketches I have leading up to it:

This one is basically just to get an idea of the positioning and perspective that I'm going to be using:


This one was more about showing that we know how to map out the shadows and lighting. The objects will look different in the final rendering (and will have more detail on them) but this is just a rough idea.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

And here's the finished product.  ::cooler:: 



It's not quite as dark on the PC as it is on paper, though, unfortunately.

----------


## Robot_Butler

You're making me jealous.  That drawing class sounds looks like a ton of fun.  Its almost making me miss school.  Almost.

I dig the dragon perspective.  It reminds me of a rollercoaster, with the platforms and the dragon's undulating body.  

I can't wait to see what you're doing next.

On a separate note, I really like your signature.  I mean your initals on the drawing, not your DV sig.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> You're making me jealous.  That drawing class sounds looks like a ton of fun.  Its almost making me miss school.  Almost.
> 
> I dig the dragon perspective.  It reminds me of a rollercoaster, with the platforms and the dragon's undulating body.  
> 
> I can't wait to see what you're doing next.
> 
> On a separate note, I really like your signature.  I mean your initals on the drawing, not your DV sig.



Hey thanks, Butler! My perspective class is over, but I'm really anxious to see what my next drawing class will be. Right now, I'm doing "Transitional Math." I _hate_ math. But...it's gotta be done.  ::?: 

I'm glad you like the dragon perspective. It's the first time I really worked with trying to get realistic perspective on scenery that wasn't really all about blocks (buildings) or just people in different positions. I think it turned out pretty well.

And thanks, about the signature.  ::content::  My full name signature needs a little work (it looks ok, I just don't put in all the letters - more like squiggles. Heh), but the initials look pretty good, I think!

To add: Here's just some crazy guy I sketched in pen while making phone calls at work, yesterday.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

One of my older original characters that I did while on the phones today. I didn't have time to shade so I figured I'd scan her first so I could do some coloring in Photoshop.



Here's another pic of her, from a long time ago (and I'm changing her name. I just don't know what to.)

----------


## Robot_Butler

I love sketches with their context.  I doodle all day at work also.  Its always cool to look back and compare 'work' with 'daydreams'.  You can see what you were really thinking about while supposedly working.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I love sketches with their context.  I doodle all day at work also.  Its always cool to look back and compare 'work' with 'daydreams'.  You can see what you were really thinking about while supposedly working.



Haha. Yeah, I love that two. It's always fun to look back through my sketch pads and see what drawings surrounds what others, and which loose pieces of "work" paper have what sketches on them, for the same reason. Always interesting, looking back on.  :smiley: 

I haven't messed with that pic in photoshop yet, but I finished inking her in, while at work today:

----------


## kingofclutch

Nice artwork and that newest one is delicious.	 :drool:

----------


## Robot_Butler

Yeah, looking good.  I like the proportions.  She looks real lean but with solid geometry, like one of Bruce Timm's characters.

----------


## Goldney

> 



To me, it looks like her right buttock ought to be her left buttock, and the left buttock ought to be hidden. Kind of like this:

----------


## Robot_Butler

I think if we could see the position of her left leg, her butt and her twisted torso would make more sense.  

But then again, I always cast my vote for more ass-prominence.  The more cheeks the better  :buns:

----------


## Goldney

> I think if we could see the position of her left leg, her butt and her twisted torso would make more sense.  
> 
> But then again, I always cast my vote for more ass-prominence.  The more cheeks the better





Better?

And as a side-by-side comparison:



It's a tough call; both look correct...

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Nice artwork and that newest one is delicious.



Thanks, clutch.  ::cooler:: 





> Yeah, looking good.  I like the proportions.  She looks real lean but with solid geometry, like one of Bruce Timm's characters.



Thanks. I tried a bit of a different style with her this time. She did turn out a little leaner than I had originally planned, but it started as a simple sketch that I wasn't really taking too seriously, until I really got into it. It was done in pen, too, so I didn't want to try to fix too much of it, and just kind of let it go.  :smiley: 





> To me, it looks like her right buttock ought to be her left buttock, and the left buttock ought to be hidden. Kind of like this:



I see what you mean, but Butler is right. If you look at the bottom of the shaded pic, you can just barely see more of her left leg. She's stepping forward on her left leg which, if kept straight, would turn her whole body slightly to the right, but her torso is twisted a little, looking back at the "camera." You couldn't really see it in the unshaded pic, though, and you can just barely see it under her left hand, in the second. That's why I really tried to define that the leather in her outfit was stretching, to accommodate the twist in her torso. I'm really not all that great at drawing leather, though. Haha.

----------


## Dizko

Awesome stuff man! ;D

The dream inspired pics are my favourite.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks a lot, Dizko.  ::cooler:: 

I will definitely be doing more of those dream inspired pics in the future.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Another pic from work. Did this one in pen today.

Concept sketch of one of my old RP characters. He's a "paranormal investigator."  ::ninja:: 

I don't really like the style I did his face in, because I just started this as a generic anime-ish head. But, as I added more to the picture, I was reminded of this character, and turned the pic into him.

----------


## Xaqaria

> I see what you mean, but Butler is right. If you look at the bottom of the shaded pic, you can just barely see more of her left leg. She's stepping forward on her left leg which, if kept straight, would turn her whole body slightly to the right, but her torso is twisted a little, looking back at the "camera." You couldn't really see it in the unshaded pic, though, and you can just barely see it under her left hand, in the second. That's why I really tried to define that the leather in her outfit was stretching, to accommodate the twist in her torso. I'm really not all that great at drawing leather, though. Haha.



The problem I think is that the "crack" if you will comes up to far and doesn't go into the center. It looks as though you followed the center line of her spine through the crack, but perspectively the crack line would be off set a little to the right of the spine, due to it being farther out. Its such a small change that needs to be made, but I thik it would make a definite difference. Human perspective has grown to pick up on very slight details in what it sees as the 'correct' human form.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> The problem I think is that the "crack" if you will comes up to far and doesn't go into the center. It looks as though you followed the center line of her spine through the crack, but perspectively the crack line would be off set a little to the right of the spine, due to it being farther out. Its such a small change that needs to be made, but I thik it would make a definite difference. Human perspective has grown to pick up on very slight details in what it sees as the 'correct' human form.



Now, that, I definitely agree with. I noticed it after I was well into it, but it was my first time drawing someone in that pose with no reference, and didn't know how to fix it, in pen, after I'd gone too far.  ::?:

----------


## Oneironaught

That's pretty cool. The shading looks really nice too. Nice work. Keep it up  ::goodjob2:: 

I like drawing in pen; it forces you to go with the flow and come up with some interesting pictures. I drew some portraits in pen years ago (when I was an active "draw-er") and they actually turned out a lot better than I expected and looked very much like the subjects. I've found that pen drawing develops a whole new artistic discipline.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Yeah, its weird how brief affairs with different media can permanently change the way you work.  I fell in love with fingerpainting.  It's a real homewrecker  ::D:

----------


## Emi Chan

Wow Oneironaut  ::shock::  your sketchs are wonderful. You have very nice talent. I love your shadow effects. I will have to show you some of my work one day.  :wink2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> That's pretty cool. The shading looks really nice too. Nice work. Keep it up 
> 
> I like drawing in pen; it forces you to go with the flow and come up with some interesting pictures. I drew some portraits in pen years ago (when I was an active "draw-er") and they actually turned out a lot better than I expected and looked very much like the subjects. I've found that pen drawing develops a whole new artistic discipline.



I agree with you. Not only does pen feel completely different, but you have to learn how to reshape and mold mistakes into something usable, and it's a lot harder to sketch lightly and not have initial ideas be so bold that they stand out in the final picture.





> Yeah, its weird how brief affairs with different media can permanently change the way you work.  I fell in love with fingerpainting.  It's a real homewrecker



Haha. You know, I don't think I've ever tried fingerpainting. Hmmmm....





> Wow Oneironaut  your sketchs are wonderful. You have very nice talent. I love your shadow effects. I will have to show you some of my work one day.



Thanks, Switch. Can't wait to see some of your stuff as well.  ::wink::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

More "fuck it, I'm bored" drawings, while at work:



Here is another one of my old RP chars; Ieiazel. He's supposed to be an (anti)angel, but I haven't drawn his wings in yet, because I don't really have much practice with wings. 

I just dug up my old profile, HERE, so I'll probably just go off of that wing design. (I did some photoshopping for his profile pic, but the core pictures weren't mine.)




And this is a pic I started today of the girl in my previous posts, in her transformed state. The gauntlets she's wearing in the oldest pic give the wearer the power of Ares (or Mars), the God of War. In a clutch situation, she was forced to acquire them from her father and put them on, turning the once dainty, timid and unthreatening princess into one of my most powerful and bloodthirsty characters. The gauntlets weave into her skin and through her body, breaking out to form a pair of golden and jade-encrusted shin-guards and crown. 

Since that time, she's kept them as her own, using them whenever the situation called for it - and growing slowly more and more psychotic by their power, even when not wearing them (much like those who wear Tolkien's _One Ring_)

I messed up around the mouth area, by making her lips too big, with her teeth bared. I tried to fix it by opening her mouth to cover up some of the bottom lip, but there was only so much I could fix. I also think I missed the expression of pure _rage_ and power-drunkenness that she's usually in, in this state. But I can't fix that now.

As of right now, the pic looks pretty crude, but I've still got plenty more to do.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Update:

----------


## Robot_Butler

Thats cool.  She reminds me of a Buddhist guardian in the Chinese or Japanese tradition. Maybe Fudo Myoo, or better yet Indara Taisho, with that bill/halberd.

http://www.onmarkproductions.com/html/12-generals.shtml

Those guardian statues have always freaked me out.  Something about their blank eyes.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, man. Yeah, I definitely do like those oriental warrior statues. I can see the comparison, now that you mention it. Heh.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Update:


Character's finished, but I will end up making her climbing out of a demolished wall or something. Not quite sure yet. 


And here is one I started today. It's a sketch of my werewolf lucid dream where I was fighting a room full of them - also in pen.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Here's an old one I did of the ex's cat, while he was sleeping one day.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Update:


The arm is too long, and I didn't think about how hard it would be to differentiate between the shade I used for my skin tone and the shade of the werewolves' fur. I hope I can make it to where it all doesn't look like a jumbled mess. I've still got a couple of layers of shade to put on it, though.

I don't really like the werewolf in the middle, though. Ended up looking like (s)he's just kind of "standing there," instead of doing something or in some more dynamic position. Too late to fix it now, though.

----------


## [SomeGuy]

Sweet! I'm likin' it!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks!  ::cooler::

----------


## Robot_Butler

Yes! Werewolves.  I've been meaning to draw some badass werewolf dreams I had last month.  It's on the top of my mile long list of things to do. 

The wolf on the left is by far my favorite.  He has the most tension in his pose.  It looks like he's digging in to try and back out of your headlock.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Yes! Werewolves.  I've been meaning to draw some badass werewolf dreams I had last month.  It's on the top of my mile long list of things to do. 
> 
> The wolf on the left is by far my favorite.  He has the most tension in his pose.  It looks like he's digging in to try and back out of your headlock.



Thanks, Butler! I'd really like to see some of those pictures of your own, whenever you get around to it!

The wolf on the left is my favorite, too. Ironically, it was the one I was most doubtful about getting right. I have absolutely no experience in drawing werewolves, and these three are my first (if I remember correctly), so I was wondering just how I would pull off the perspective of one of them bending over like that. I think I pulled it off, though.  ::wink:: 

Update:


I'm more or less finished. I may add just a hint of the background that was in the dream (just a counter-top and a fridge, beyond), but I dunno.

Also, the werewolf on the left _technically_ only has one arm and leg. I'm wondering about leaving it as is, and trying to pull off the illusion that the missing limbs are behind me, or if I should draw them in there somewhere, and risk making the scene more cluttered than it already is. Hmmm...

----------


## Oneironaught

> Thanks, Butler! I'd really like to see some of those pictures of your own, whenever you get around to it!
> 
> The wolf on the left is my favorite, too. Ironically, it was the one I was most doubtful about getting right. I have absolutely no experience in drawing werewolves, and these three are my first (if I remember correctly), so I was wondering just how I would pull off the perspective of one of them bending over like that. I think I pulled it off, though. 
> 
> Update:
> 
> 
> I'm more or less finished. I may add just a hint of the background that was in the dream (just a counter-top and a fridge, beyond), but I dunno.



That's really neat. The lines you added for the 'corners' of the scene  - while subtle and minimalistic - helped to solidify the scene and ground the characters. It's cool how something so minor as a few lines can make such a profound difference in scene composition.





> Also, the werewolf on the left _technically_ only has one arm and leg. I'm wondering about leaving it as is, and trying to pull off the illusion that the missing limbs are behind me, or if I should draw them in there somewhere, and risk making the scene more cluttered than it already is. Hmmm...



I'd leave it. On a side note, if shading ever becomes a problem, you might try changing the stroke direction on the additional darkening. That can allow you do differentiate shading and shadows without as much fear or concern of everything accidentally blending into one another. But I think you did a good job, myself.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, GH. That's some good advice about the shading, too. I'll definitely take that into account, in the future.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I didn't really like how the photoshopped coloring was going on the first pic of the chick I drew, but here is some coloring done with PrismaColor pencils (looks better on paper, though - more tanned than pinkish):


The early stages of her transformed pic:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Update:


Pretty much done with the chick. Might work on the background a bit more, though.

----------


## Robot_Butler

::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

LOL. Those bastards! They _obviously_ copied my design!  :Pissed: 


Here's a graffiti/tattoo design I did for a friend at work:

----------


## slayer

My own complaint about that picture with the girl holding the sytche thing is that her hair and face look weird...

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> My own complaint about that picture with the girl holding the sytche thing is that her hair and face look weird...



Yeah. That's one of the consequences of drawing in pen. I don't really like the face all too much either (you're talking about the "transformed" picture, right?), but once I got too far into it, I couldn't edit it.



Here are a few more word/name graphics I did for some people at the job.


Just started on this one:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Finished up the previous pic:

----------


## slayer

That looks really awesome!

And yeah, I was talking about the transformed one.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Latest. Don't really have a name for her yet. She'd have a lot more shading on her, but my red pen ran out of ink.  :Sad:

----------


## Robot_Butler

I'm a sucker for red pen!

I like the depth in her hair.  Especially right below her left ear.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Dude, the graffiti nametag designs are so fucking cool.  I love the subtle realism imposed on its cartoonish effect.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I'm a sucker for red pen!
> 
> I like the depth in her hair.  Especially right below her left ear.







> Dude, the graffiti nametag designs are so fucking cool.  I love the subtle realism imposed on its cartoonish effect.



Thanks to both of you!

And I'm with you, Butler. Something about red pen which is just badass. Out of boredom, I've begun going through and adding some shading with pencil. It's a pretty cool contrast (the red ink and gray pencil). I like it. I'll upload the update soon.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Here's that update:


..and yeah...I know her legs are too long.  :tongue2:

----------


## mune

Really nice drawings you have. Keep up the good work.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Really nice drawings you have. Keep up the good work.



Thanks, mune.  ::cooler::

----------


## Xaqaria

> Here's that update:
> 
> 
> ..and yeah...I know her legs are too long.



The length of the legs isn't really that much of an issue (although the knees do need to come up a bit). I'd say the only real problem is that the set of her shoulders and hips are decidedly manly.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> The length of the legs isn't really that much of an issue (although the knees do need to come up a bit). I'd say the only real problem is that the set of her shoulders and hips are decidedly manly.



Well I wanted to give her a little muscle, but was trying not to go too overboard with it. You can just barely see the bottoms of her shoulders, though. The real curvature over the top is just a part of her armor.

And, yeah, I did make her a little too thin in the hips. I didn't notice until I got too far into her legs to fix it, since I was using pen.  ::?:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Little sketch of Spawn I started, while at work. I think it's coming along pretty well, so far.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

So I've been messing with Photoshop a bit more. I'm checking out some tutorials and learning how to do a few things I never messed with before. The main thing I wanted to try on this one is to learn to make an energy sphere. I had to put a person to it, so I found a picture of a gray statue so I could practice trying to make it a realistic color.

I used these reference pics for this project:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...references.jpg

And turned them into this:


(I'm trying to work out some way to cast a little bit of red/yellow on the figure - without overdoing it - so it can look like he actually fits in with the color of the atmosphere. Haven't found just what I'm looking for, yet, but I'm still tweaking it.)
Expect more of these in the future. I'm going to try to start working on a lot more projects.

----------


## Xibran123

Damn man. Your like the coolest person on Dreamviews. I wish I could draw half as good as you. I got so many stuff to draw but I cants.  :Sad:  it sucks

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Damn man. Your like the coolest person on Dreamviews. I wish I could draw half as good as you. I got so many stuff to draw but I cants.  it sucks



Thanks, man.  ::content:: 

It's never too late to start learning to draw. Of course, it would take some time to improve, but it's well worth the effort, IMHO.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Update:

Gonna be throwing on some color soon.

----------


## slayer

Where did you learn to draw?

And how long have you been drawing?

----------


## Jeff777

Really, REALLY good work O.   :Boggle:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Where did you learn to draw?
> 
> And how long have you been drawing?



I really just picked up a lot of different pointers and techniques from all over the place. Mostly from copying what I see, either in comics, cartoons, etc. Once I find out how things are done in a certain style, I try to use the same techniques to make my own pictures.

I've been drawing for as far back as I know. I remember being like 8 years old and always competing with my best friend to see who could draw the best Ninja Turtle. After a little while, I got really good at them and started moving on to other characters. I kind of just never stopped. Lol.





> Really, REALLY good work O.



Thanks, Jeff.  ::cooler::

----------


## Xibran123

Any pointers for a newbie? Haha. I would like to draw in the Final Fantasy/Kingdom Hearts style.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Any pointers for a newbie? Haha. I would like to draw in the Final Fantasy/Kingdom Hearts style.



The very best thing I could tell you is to _analyze_ very closely. Look at how artists use the techniques they use to create the styles they like. Look at how certain parts of the body relate to other parts of the body (as far as measurements). Artists often use heads as a standard measurement tool. For instance; the character's head would be 1 head length, their body would be 3 heads tall, their legs would be so many heads high, etc. 

At first, don't worry about copying others' work. Just draw whatever pictures catch your eye. Then, as  you're drawing, take note of how certain things are done. The more you do that, the more you can come up with ways to change those things you like into different (more original or unique) styles that also work.

But, most of all - _keep drawing_.  ::cooler:: 

Here's an update, btw. I Xeroxed the original so I can leave that one clear for colored pencils. But on the copy, I'm just messing around with a black/white lighting scheme in pen. I've still got plenty of shades to go, though.

----------


## Xibran123

> The very best thing I could tell you is to _analyze_ very closely. Look at how artists use the techniques they use to create the styles they like. Look at how certain parts of the body relate to other parts of the body (as far as measurements). Artists often use heads as a standard measurement tool. For instance; the character's head would be 1 head length, their body would be 3 heads tall, their legs would be so many heads high, etc. 
> 
> At first, don't worry about copying others' work. Just draw whatever pictures catch your eye. Then, as  you're drawing, take note of how certain things are done. The more you do that, the more you can come up with ways to change those things you like into different (more original or unique) styles that also work.
> 
> But, most of all - _keep drawing_. 
> 
> Here's an update, btw. I Xeroxed the original so I can leave that one clear for colored pencils. But on the copy, I'm just messing around with a black/white lighting scheme in pen. I've still got plenty of shades to go, though.



Genius. You inspired me.  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Genius. You inspired me.



Good to hear. I hope you keep it going!  ::D: 

Another update. I'm done with the pen and ink. I'm either going to start coloring this one (which I'll do in Photoshop) or I will color the original in colored pencil. I'll be back with another update sooner or later.

----------


## Sanquis

...wow
Someone has a talent! =D
Awesome, wish I could draw that well...

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> ...wow
> Someone has a talent! =D
> Awesome, wish I could draw that well...



Thanks, Sanquis!  ::cooler:: 

Here is a school assignment I just did tonight. I call it "_Weapons of Choice_." Hehe.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Looking good.  The handle of the sword looks especially great.

How do you like working in tone like this?  I've always loved doing black and white still life drawings.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Looking good.  The handle of the sword looks especially great.
> 
> How do you like working in tone like this?  I've always loved doing black and white still life drawings.



Thanks, man. I love black and white. It's actually the tone I'm most comfortable with. I just recently got into full color, but I've done most of my past work in black and white. I had to turn the pic in, as is, because of time restriction, but I'm still going through and adding some more layers - trying to darken a few areas and make everything a little more solid.

----------


## poog

Your drawings are pretty amazing, O.

This makes me want to get out and sketch more.  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, poog!  ::D:

----------


## slayer

May I ask how you get motivated to draw?

I always see cool things that I would like to draw, but I just never pick up a pencil and paper and draw it...

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> May I ask how you get motivated to draw?
> 
> I always see cool things that I would like to draw, but I just never pick up a pencil and paper and draw it...



For me, it's usually about the image that I'm drawing, or whether or not I have something else to do at the time. I can pretty much just pick up a pencil at any time, and start drawing, just as I can pick up the guitar at any time and start playing it. If it's a huge task, though, like something that I know is going to just take forever, it's much harder for me to get motivated. Haha. But, I guess the bottom line is just that I enjoy doing it, so, unless it's something really tedious, it doesn't ever really feel like work.  :smiley: 

Here's another pic I started, while at work. It's the same Goddess of War chick that is in the previous pics. I'm getting used to these new pencils I just got, so I'm playing around with the shading. I don't like her hair, though. I'm trying to go for a look that says her energy is pushing her hair up, but she kind of looks like Goku's and Don King's illegitimate child. LOL. So, I think I'm going to change it and use a reference pic of someone underwater. I don't know if the message will convey, but I want to make it look like her energy makes the air around her so dense that anything inside of her aura is kind of 'suspended', as if underwater.

I dunno. I'll work on it. Anyway, here's the pic.


(I really hate how much lighter scanning a picture makes it. The black really stands out, on paper.  ::?: )

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Update on the previous pic:

I left the hands and forearms blank because I really want to put some detail into her gauntlets. I want them to look badass, but I don't have much experience drawing realistic gauntlets. I'm going to look around for some reference pics (if anybody has any picks of some really wicked gauntlets I can get inspiration from, I'm open) and probably draw them in last. I'm still adding some layers of shading to her legs, though, at the moment.

I've also started a profile pic of my daughter for my art class. I made the mouth a little too big and then, unknowingly, made the chin proportionate to the mouth (also too big for the face). I'm gonna go back and fix it, but I just thought I'd post it so far.


I have to start on another portrait for my class, so I'll have another piece to show, sometime soon.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Newest portrait for my art class. I had to kind of rush this one, to turn it in, but I'm going to add more detail and a few more layers to it before I'm finished. 

The model is Ex-DV member, Tamidoll.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

A few random objects for class:


I believe I could have done better, if I'd had more time, but I did what I could. I'm not too happy with the smoothness of the tones that I used (such as on the knife blade - I believe it could have been a bit more uniform, but shit, it was tough...) but I think I did well enough.

----------


## Serenity Dragon

Your artwork is amazing. Your soooo good, greater than just good.  ::smitten::

----------


## Robot_Butler

> A few random objects for class:
> I believe I could have done better, if I'd had more time, but I did what I could. I'm not too happy with the smoothness of the tones that I used (such as on the knife blade - I believe it could have been a bit more uniform, but shit, it was tough...) but I think I did well enough.



Have you tried using a paper blending stump?  It is the only way I can grind that graphite into the paper to get a smooth tone free from hatch marks.  Either that, or shave some graphite off a pencil, then paint it on with a chamois.

Are you restricted in the media you are allowed to use?  If you are allowed, try a soft natural willow charcoal.  It fills a page in 1/10th the time that pencil does.

----------


## Shift

> Have you tried using a paper blending stump?  It is the only way I can grind that graphite into the paper to get a smooth tone free from hatch marks.  Either that, or shave some graphite off a pencil, then paint it on with a chamois.
> 
> Are you restricted in the media you are allowed to use?  If you are allowed, try a soft natural willow charcoal.  It fills a page in 1/10th the time that pencil does.



Those paper stumps are the best, especially when you make your own instead of buying them hahaha

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Your artwork is amazing. Your soooo good, greater than just good.



Thank you, Serenity!  :smiley: 





> Have you tried using a paper blending stump?  It is the only way I can grind that graphite into the paper to get a smooth tone free from hatch marks.  Either that, or shave some graphite off a pencil, then paint it on with a chamois.



Yup. I love those things. I've got a set of them but I've been trying not to use them too much, lately, just so I can see if there is something in my technique I can do to make my blending a little more natural. I'm definitely not above using them, though.  :smiley: 





> Are you restricted in the media you are allowed to use?  If you are allowed, try a soft natural willow charcoal.  It fills a page in 1/10th the time that pencil does.



We actually had a choice of using charcoal or graphite. I chose graphite only because it's what I'm most familiar with, and wanted to work with them. I do want to try to the charcoal, though. 





> Those paper stumps are the best, especially when you make your own instead of buying them hahaha



Heh. I've never actually made them the traditional way. Whenever I needed one that I didn't have with me, I just wrapped a paper towel or tissue around the head or butt of my pencil.  ::D: 

And, going forward, here is another nameless guy. I made the body holding knives before I knew what I was going to turn him into, though. A friend of mine from work said I should do a "Dark Elf" with a cloak and long white hair. So this is pretty much what I got so far.

----------


## Shift

Yea I just usually make little folds of paper and they do the job. They get used up fast, but they're small haha. I bet the paper towel works nicely though since it's so soft. Back in the day when I drew a lot I woudl just use printer paper, and I'd have to crinkle it enough that it got soft haha.

Nice drawing!! It is most definitely a dark elf, and I like the pose a lot. I can't draw anything, but especially not anything that is anthropomorphic  ::shock::

----------


## Robot_Butler

> Yup. I love those things. I've got a set of them but I've been trying not to use them too much, lately, just so I can see if there is something in my technique I can do to make my blending a little more natural. I'm definitely not above using them, though.



No shame in using all the tools available to you  :wink2:  It sounds like you are much less lazy than I am.  You'll probably learn a lot more your way.  Just be sure to try all the different things around.  Lots of people try to start off with an overly rigorous attitude that burns them out quick.





> Yea I just usually make little folds of paper and they do the job. They get used up fast, but they're small haha. I bet the paper towel works nicely though since it's so soft. Back in the day when I drew a lot I woudl just use printer paper, and I'd have to crinkle it enough that it got soft haha.



I always use my greasy fingers.  I remember the 12 hour marathon drawing sessions back in school.  I would rub all the fingerprints right off my fingertips, and have to turn to all sorts of strange alternatives.  The paper and fine graphite polishes your skin right off.  My fingers would look like shiny metallic alien skin.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Nice drawing!! It is most definitely a dark elf, and I like the pose a lot. I can't draw anything, but especially not anything that is anthropomorphic



Thanks.  :smiley:  I like the pose a bit, but I'm having some trouble with finding the right perspective for his feet. I always had the most trouble with feet and hands. It's hard to make it so that he is both supporting his own weight and standing flat on the ground which runs to the light horizon line in the background of the updated pic below.





> No shame in using all the tools available to you  It sounds like you are much less lazy than I am.  You'll probably learn a lot more your way.  Just be sure to try all the different things around.  Lots of people try to start off with an overly rigorous attitude that burns them out quick.



True enough. It's better that I learn to incorporate a bit of everything at my disposal, when possible. It may not be appropriate for every piece, but good to know.  :smiley: 

And I used to walk around with silver fingers all the time. Lol. Eventually, I'd end up with smudges all over my clothes, because that damn graphite gets _everywhere_. -_-

Anyway, here's the update.

----------


## Robot_Butler

All this reminiscing inspired me to go track down some old student drawings.  Man, I still can't look at some of them without cringing at the memories of those long sleepless nights.

I like what you did with the daggers, opening them up.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> All this reminiscing inspired me to go track down some old student drawings.  Man, I still can't look at some of them without cringing at the memories of those long sleepless nights.
> 
> I like what you did with the daggers, opening them up.



Haha. I know what you mean. I've put of a lot of "serious art" for so long, it's been interesting just to get back to really focusing on the work and not just half-assing like I kind of do when I'm just drawing for fun. Heh. 

And thanks, I like that change in the daggers, too. Really gives them some depth, instead of just being a flat, filled-in blade.

He's finished, btw. The guy who suggested the character concept also named him:


And, still, the patchiness of the scan takes a lot away from it, but it is what it is.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Starting coloring in the Spawn pic, with PrismaColors. Still got a little ways to go, though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Added another layer of color, to make it a bit thicker. Just gotta put some in the building he's on and black out the sky. I'll put either the moon or a lightning bolt up in there, as well. Haven't figured out which yet.

----------


## LifeStandsStill

freaking amazing.
i wish i had the ability to draw such greatness.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, LSS.  ::wink:: 

Here's an update! Almost done. Gonna put a little hint of a cloud layer up by the top of the lighting bolt, add a few more touches of tone and shade, and that should be it.

----------


## Eel

Wowza, your good at drawing!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thankya!  ::D:

----------


## slayer

> Wowza, your good at drawing!



Yeah, I gave him some of my drawing abilities but he hasn't given them back yet XD

----------


## Eel

Slayer slayer slayer.
When will you ever learn?
Oneironaut has pure skill,
whereas you have a cheap, crappy, storebought bottle of Kirkland Signature "skill"!

----------


## slayer

Oh god it's true!

*cries*

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

::chuckle:: 




There there, slayer.  ::hug:: 
Lol.

----------


## slayer

Well hey, O may be good at drawing, but I'm better at photoshop!

I think...

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Well hey, O may be good at drawing, but I'm better at photoshop!
> 
> I think...



Hhhmmmmmmmmmm.........

...I dunno....are you?  :smiley:

----------


## slayer

Well I made my signature from stratch...

----------


## Eel

Well then that's real good! But I don't think weshould threadjack. I think slayer should have his own little thread of his artwork, that wayhe can get C&C.

----------


## slayer

> Well then that's real good! But I don't think weshould threadjack. I think slayer should have his own little thread of his artwork, that wayhe can get C&C.



Search < Artists' Corner < Threads by < slayer

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Well I made my signature from stratch...



That is pretty badass. Would be hard to compare, being that they are two completely different styles, but I made this in nothing but photoshop...





> Dream inspired pic
> Journal entry date: 12/06/2005
> 
> "The Deep"



And Daeva's sig:


So I'd say it's pretty close!  ::wink:: 





> Well then that's real good! But I don't think weshould threadjack.



It's ok. I don't mind a lil conversation on my art thread.  :smiley:

----------


## Eel

Some competition goin on here! I don't have a tablet, I'm gonna get one, but I'm real good with pencil+paper/Paint+paintbrush+canvas stuff! I'll scan some stuff later. But Oneironaut, that is an excellent photoshop painting thing.
Thereshould be some SPCs here!

----------


## slayer

> That is pretty badass. Would be hard to compare, being that they are two completely different styles, but I made this in nothing but photoshop...



 
Oh yeah well...

well..

I've got nothing...



 :Sad:

----------


## Man of Steel

Man, O, your drawing skills are incredible. Badass. You should start a webcomic if you have the time! Original characters, drawn in your style. That'd be awesome.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Some competition goin on here! I don't have a tablet, I'm gonna get one, but I'm real good with pencil+paper/Paint+paintbrush+canvas stuff! I'll scan some stuff later. But Oneironaut, that is an excellent photoshop painting thing.
> Thereshould be some SPCs here!



Thanks, man.  :smiley:  What're SPCs?





> Oh yeah well...
> 
> well..
> 
> I've got nothing...









> Man, O, your drawing skills are incredible. Badass. You should start a webcomic if you have the time! Original characters, drawn in your style. That'd be awesome.



Thanks, MoS! I would love to, if I had the time or the patience. Heh. I'm still immersed in a few too many things to sit down and start a webcomic. Definitely something I'm considering, though.  ::cooler:: 

Also, I started working on another "Me" in Blender3d, so I could try to render some more scenes:



I still have to rig him and the clothes, and the necklace is just there as kind of a place-holder for now. It has to stay rigid like that, until I learn how to do soft-body physics. That way I can make the clothes and necklace behave realistically. I also have to work on the human texture a little bit, so I'm going around reading some tutorials. If anybody has any insight on how to make the most realistic human I can, in Blender, please let me know!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Another W.I.P.

----------


## Eel

Crazy amazing drawer. That's all I can say.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, Eel.  :smiley:

----------


## slayer

Hey O, did you uhh...get that call from me? I want my god like drawing skills back ;_;

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Was just experimenting a bit and decided to do something DV related. 



Made with Terragen, Blender3D and Photoshop. The original is 1024x768, but I hate when it reformats the DV page because the pic is too big.

----------


## Xaqaria

> Was just experimenting a bit and decided to do something DV related. 
> 
> 
> 
> Made with Terragen, Blender3D and Photoshop. The original is 1024x768, but I hate when it reformats the DV page because the pic is too big.



You managed to capture a very common light quality that appears in most of my dreams. The darkness of night that still allows you to make out detail for some reason. Well done.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> You managed to capture a very common light quality that appears in most of my dreams. The darkness of night that still allows you to make out detail for some reason. Well done.



Thanks, Xaq. Coincidentally, that was the main thing I was trying to accomplish. I hadn't really done any night scenes with Terragen, so I wanted to make it to where it wasn't just completely dark, and there was still enough light out to see some of the terrain. Glad it struck a chord with you.  ::cooler::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Figure I might as well post this first one, since I'm going to be trying to do a lot more of these PS manipulations to illustrate my DJ.





> I'm trying out a new technique, so I can start doing more dream scenes. According to post #10, in that thread:  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Oneironaut
> 
>  I added some images to the OP. I had a bit of an idea that I'm going to start trying out: Instead of taking the time to draw or render scenes from my dreams, from scratch, I'm going to do some photo manipulations in PS. It's a lot more true to my original visions than just choosing standard pics off the net, and it's a lot less time consuming than drawing the scenes myself. The good thing is, though, that I can position objects and people in ways that are more close to how I actually see them, in the dream.  Let me know what you all think!
> ...

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Here's another one from one of my favorite lucids. 

01/25/2007 - _"Invincible"_

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

(Another) Illustrated Journal Entry:
10/19/2005 - _"Epic Lucid Dream"_

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

A few more sketches while taking calls at work:



You can't really tell in the original pic, but the picture of my Talia character is obviously drawn with two different pens. Just goes to show how long I take before finishing some of these.  :tongue2: 

[Edit]
Fixed the link in the above post, too, btw.[/Edit]

----------


## Robot_Butler

I noticed you draw a lot of figures.  Do you ever use Pose Maniacs?  
http://www.posemaniacs.com/
It is a crazy useful reference for laying out figural drawings.  I've never cared much about accurate anatomy, so I rarely use it.  As a general rule, I never really draw anything with eyes, anyways.  I do use it when I can't get to a live drawing class, and feel like sketching some figures.  It is fun to warm up with some of their 30 second poses.  It might grind into your brain some fun poses for future use.

How is your drawing class going?  Did it end already?

----------


## slayer

> I noticed you draw a lot of figures. Do you ever use Pose Maniacs? 
> http://www.posemaniacs.com/
> It is a crazy useful reference for laying out figural drawings. I've never cared much about accurate anatomy, so I rarely use it. As a general rule, I never really draw anything with eyes, anyways. I do use it when I can't get to a live drawing class, and feel like sketching some figures. It is fun to warm up with some of their 30 second poses. It might grind into your brain some fun poses for future use.
> 
> How is your drawing class going? Did it end already?



Holy crap I could use that!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I noticed you draw a lot of figures.  Do you ever use Pose Maniacs?  
> http://www.posemaniacs.com/



That's awesome, man. Thank you. I'll definitely be using this!  ::content:: 





> How is your drawing class going?  Did it end already?



Well, I've had two so far (Perspective and Fundamentals of Design). I did good in my perspective class, but my FoD class came when I had a lot of hard times falling on me, and I missed too much work to pass, so I may just have to end up taking it again. I'm not sure how many other types of drawing classes I have to go, before I get my degree, though. I definitely have to motivate myself to keep up on my general educations courses, though. I'll probably have another art class, next semester.

----------


## slayer

Post more pictures!

You should do an awesome mediveal wizard scene of some sort casting a spell destroying a dragon!

----------


## Lady Grimbones

> I noticed you draw a lot of figures.  Do you ever use Pose Maniacs?  
> http://www.posemaniacs.com/



Dued, thanks for the link. 

I can't beleive I just said the word dued.

:-)

----------


## Lady Grimbones

> Well, I've had two so far (Perspective and Fundamentals of Design). I did good in my perspective class, but my FoD class came when I had a lot of hard times falling on me, and I missed too much work to pass, so I may just have to end up taking it again. I'm not sure how many other types of drawing classes I have to go, before I get my degree, though. I definitely have to motivate myself to keep up on my general educations courses, though. I'll probably have another art class, next semester.



What courses are you attending? Good luck with them.

I like the art, saw your DA page, if you are going to continue to use it I'll watch you if not then I won't.

I thought about getting blender to create models. I'm learning DAZ3d right now. But I do have some snobbiness about digital stuff that I won't discuss here :-)

:-)

----------


## Emi Chan

> Newest portrait for my art class. I had to kind of rush this one, to turn it in, but I'm going to add more detail and a few more layers to it before I'm finished. 
> 
> The model is Ex-DV member, Tamidoll.



I love this one. I remember Tami doll also. If I send you a picture do you think you can do me also? Let me know what kind of angle you want to work with. You have such an amazing talent your work is breathtaking. I can draw a little but not on the level of what you are capable of doing. Wow  ::shock::  Very good work love. :boogie:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> What courses are you attending? Good luck with them.
> 
> I like the art, saw your DA page, if you are going to continue to use it I'll watch you if not then I won't.
> 
> I thought about getting blender to create models. I'm learning DAZ3d right now. But I do have some snobbiness about digital stuff that I won't discuss here :-)
> 
> :-)



It's cool - I understand the snobbiness about digital art. It took me little over a year to be able to accept digital art, because of the way it usually seem so much more "synthetic" from traditional art (unless it's done with a certain degree of professionalism that you just don't find everyday). One thing I've come to realize though is that, once you get into _making_ 3D art, you realize all the work that goes into it. Even though the outcomes may differ in strengths and weaknesses, it's hard not to respect either medium, once you see the work that goes into them.

And thank you for the compliments!  ::content::  I really need to keep my DA gallery up to date. 





> I love this one. I remember Tami doll also. If I send you a picture do you think you can do me also? Let me know what kind of angle you want to work with. You have such an amazing talent your work is breathtaking. I can draw a little but not on the level of what you are capable of doing. Wow  Very good work love.



Thank you, Switch. I'd love to draw you any time. I really don't mind the angle, because I like to challenge myself and draw just whatever catches my eye, and so far I like pretty much every picture you've ever posted. Heh. So I'd much rather ask you what pic of you is your favorite, and I'd most likely end up drawing that.  :smiley:

----------


## Lady Grimbones

> It's cool - I understand the snobbiness about digital art. It took me little over a year to be able to accept digital art, because of the way it usually seem so much more "synthetic" from traditional art (unless it's done with a certain degree of professionalism that you just don't find everyday).



That is true. That is the one of the things I don't like about digital, it is so plastic and unrealistic. Doesn't have the organicness of traditional art. AND, at least with DAZ3d, the computer does all the work you really don't do anything but pose premade models and click.

I'm trying to respect digital stuff though. It is just hard sometimes.

:-)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> That is true. That is the one of the things I don't like about digital, it is so plastic and unrealistic. Doesn't have the organicness of traditional art. AND, at least with DAZ3d, the computer does all the work you really don't do anything but pose premade models and click.
> 
> I'm trying to respect digital stuff though. It is just hard sometimes.
> 
> :-)



I don't think that's exactly fair,though. The "organicness" of digital of digital work often depends much less on the medium than it does the artist. Remember that a lot of digital work is done with digital pens that, with practice, take just as much skill and steadiness of hand as traditional art, does. I think it's a bit of an oversight to call all digital work plastic and unrealistic, because there is plenty of it that's anything but. Now, with 3D modeling, I'm more inclined to agree with you, but not with mediums such a Photoshop, which are digital as well.

----------


## slayer

Still waiting for that awesome picture of a mage killing a dragon.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I just gave my first tattoo tonight. It was crazy. I had 0 experience with tattoos, and this guy I work with was impressed with my artwork, so he said that he'd teach me and let me use his kit to do one on him (_pretty_ ballsy). Turned out awesome, though. It's a big dagger hilt withe spines and claws, with a skull on top with fangs and spiral horns on it. It's just the hilt right now, but I'll do the blade once he figures out how he wants it. I'll try to get some pics of it tomorrow. But I'm definitely going to get my own kit, and they're pretty cheap to start.  :vicious:

----------


## slayer

Can't wait to see pics of this!

----------


## Lady Grimbones

You are brave for posting such a thing.

I said one stupid thing about wanting to be a tattoo artist and getting my own machine and some videos because I did not want to apprentice in a shop and I got a bunch of shitty responses from people who were upset at me for wanting to be a hack and down grade the reputation of tattooers.

So, I hope to be fair that you get the same responses no matter if your artwork is good or not it isn't any better or worse than mine. 

AND FOR GOODNESS SAKES wear gloves and get a sterilization thingy and keep your shit clean.

:-)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> You are brave for posting such a thing.
> 
> I said one stupid thing about wanting to be a tattoo artist and getting my own machine and some videos because I did not want to apprentice in a shop and I got a bunch of shitty responses from people who were upset at me for wanting to be a hack and down grade the reputation of tattooers.
> 
> So, I hope to be fair that you get the same responses no matter if your artwork is good or not it isn't any better or worse than mine. 
> 
> AND FOR GOODNESS SAKES wear gloves and get a sterilization thingy and keep your shit clean.
> 
> :-)



Hey there, Grimbones.  :smiley: 

That sucks that you got such shitty responses. Contrary to what some "insiders" might want to believe, it _is_ possible to be self-taught a trade, if one does the proper research. I'm good on all of those fronts, though. I have a ladyfriend whose husband owns a tattoo shop, and she's offered to have me apprentice for him. Only reason I haven't done it yet is because I don't have the time to do it on a regular basis, but that will be changing soon. I'm glad I got this opportunity to do it on my own, though - just so I could get a feel of it.

Oh, and we were very sanitary - surgical gloves, a fresh needle which was immediately thrown away after; soap for washing it down; vaseline for the base; and ointment after it was finished. The guy was actually a great teacher himself. I still plan on apprenticing with my other friend's husband, but you can bet your ass that I'm still going to get my own kit.  :vicious:

----------


## peacock486

go work for disney.

NOW.  and get out of here.

----------


## Robot_Butler

What a great opportunity!  Go jump on your friend's offer to teach you.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> go work for disney.
> 
> NOW.  and get out of here.



I've thought about it. I dunno. It would mean moving further away from my daughter, but I could see myself heading out that way, sometime in the future. I've also heard a lot of horror stories about the way Disney treats its employees, though.  ::?: 





> What a great opportunity!  Go jump on your friend's offer to teach you.



Yup. I definitely will. I will probably give her a call this weekend, but I'll have to wait until I get another car (transmission blew on the last one, and it'll probably be cheaper just to get another little ride), before I'll be able to get to and from the shop on the regular, though.

And here's a pic of the tat I did. It's still got to be shaded - and a few more details added (including the blade at the bottom) - so it's basically just the outer lining, but I'd say it's not bad for my very first time working on skin.  :smiley:

----------


## Lady Grimbones

Cool, hope you have room for the blade.

How did you make your icon? I don't have anything that allows me to get clips from DVD's but I want to make a few things. What do you use?

:-)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Cool, hope you have room for the blade.
> 
> How did you make your icon? I don't have anything that allows me to get clips from DVD's but I want to make a few things. What do you use?
> 
> :-)



Thanks. Yeah, the blade shouldn't be a problem. I'm sure having it go down over the ankle will hurt like a bi0tch, though.  ::chuckle:: 

I use VirtualDub to cut the clips out of movie files on my PC, and then I use Adobe ImageReady to turn them into animated .gifs. VirtualDub has a built-in .gif generator, too, I believe. But I've always found the ones made with ImageReady just a little better for me.

----------


## Lady Grimbones

How much would something like that cost in a shop? And how much would it hurt on a girl's chest over the heart near, practically on, the boob?

:-)

----------


## slayer

> How much would something like that cost in a shop? And how much would it hurt on a girl's chest over the heart near, practically on, the boob?
> 
> :-)



It'd probably hurt a lot...

Isn't the boob a sensitive area?



I know nothing about girls ;____;

----------


## grasshoppa

Wow man, I had no idea you did tattoos, or artwork for that matter! Been looking through this thread the last few minutes, and you have some serious talent. Keep at it man, I imagine that the tattoo biz is usually pretty good, but you're probably not in it for the money anyway. 

You should try drawing a dead Buddha with a sword through his heart as a visual representation of "If you find the Buddha on the road, kill the Buddha." lol...just cuz it would be a sick tat

----------


## mrdeano

> http://www.posemaniacs.com/




Thank you! aha

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> How much would something like that cost in a shop? And how much would it hurt on a girl's chest over the heart near, practically on, the boob?
> 
> :-)



Not sure about a shop, but my friend told me I could get $100 or so, easy, from just anybody, without it being shaded in. The boob would probably hurt a lot. I'm told (since I don't have any tats, myself) that the fleshier areas hurt the worst. Artists have to hold down your skin until it's practically the flattest possible, over whatever area they are inking. So, when it comes to a really fleshy area, you'll find the needle not going nearly as smoothly over the surface as you'd like. Heh.






> Wow man, I had no idea you did tattoos, or artwork for that matter! Been looking through this thread the last few minutes, and you have some serious talent. Keep at it man, I imagine that the tattoo biz is usually pretty good, but you're probably not in it for the money anyway. 
> 
> You should try drawing a dead Buddha with a sword through his heart as a visual representation of "If you find the Buddha on the road, kill the Buddha." lol...just cuz it would be a sick tat



Thanks, man. That's an awesome idea (the "kill the Buddha"). I'm so back-logged on awesome ideas, though, I don't know where to begin. I could see myself doing one of those in the future. Heh.

And here are two more I did while taking calls at work...

Quick sketches of Wolverine, Gambit, and some generic guy up in the top left. I tried to play with perspective on the generic guy, which is why the hands are so big (supposed to look like they were closer-up), but it didn't turn out right:


Talia, in more of a sleek styling (W.I.P.):

----------


## slayer

Talia looks hot .____.

Is she made up, or is she from something?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks.  :vicious: 

She's made up. One of my strongest (power)characters, back when I used to RP in Yahoo.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Finished (as far as the ink goes), but I might do some more messing around with it in Photoshop:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Samurai guy in pen. I still have some shading to do, and the feet of course.

----------


## grasshoppa

Looks like a ninja to me. Either way, sick job

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Looks like a ninja to me. Either way, sick job



Yeah, he's definitely more ninja than samurai. I guess that's what happens when I try to draw a samurai, without really having any idea how. Haha. 

Been back in Blender lately, since I've gotten Poser and some other program called Faceworx. Here's the new me:










Still doing some work to it, but I might start rendering some scenes with it, as is.

[Edit: Gave him some denim-textured pants.]

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Fighting a mech:

----------


## ♥Mark

Get ready for...

Steambot Chronicles!

Why are you fighting a robot while wearing yellow rubber boots?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Lol. Just testing out a few things. I was trying to get the tone of the shoes to match my tan Lugz boots, but I haven't quite gotten the texture right yet. As for why I chose the robot, I dunno. Just thought it would be a cool picture to stick my model in.  :smiley: 

Changed around the position of the lamps in the scene, so my shadow looks more like it belongs on that plane.

----------


## Exhalent

Nice art, keep doing what your doing and it could take you places.  ::thumbup::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, Exhalent!  :vicious:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Dunno if this is flying or falling. Haha. I'll play with the pose some more, when I get home from work.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

My SaiyaJin that I was working on at work today:

----------


## slayer

How long does it usually take you to draw these sketches?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

It's hard to say, because I never really draw them flat-out. I usually just work on a little bit here and there. It took me all of my eight hours at work to do that one, simply because I often sketch very little at a time. I honestly couldn't tell you how long it would take for me to just do one from beginning to end, because I don't really know. If I had to guess, I'd say maybe an hour to do a single sketch that I was really focused on, and that's without shading.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

A sneak preview of the next dream that I'm illustrating  :vicious:  :

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Finished. There were two more pics that I was thinking about putting in, but I think that's enough for this one.  :smiley: 

04/27/2009 - _"Bombardment"_

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Tattoo design for a guy at work.

----------


## Lëzen

^Freakin' NICE.  :Hi baby:

----------


## slayer

That is awesome!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, guys.  :vicious:

----------


## tommo

Wow you've improved dramatically since the first page!

Just one thing about that tattoo....
The face is a little off.  The mouth should be more to the right.  Otherwise right now it is sitting on the side of the face.  Get some references for it.  Just take a photo of anyone in the position.  Also the fingers on the breast look a bit odd because the fingers are all the same size. The rest is sexy.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Wow you've improved dramatically since the first page!
> 
> Just one thing about that tattoo....
> The face is a little off.  The mouth should be more to the right.  Otherwise right now it is sitting on the side of the face.  Get some references for it.  Just take a photo of anyone in the position.  Also the fingers on the breast look a bit odd because the fingers are all the same size. The rest is sexy.



Thanks for the input, tommo!

This is the reference pic I used (but the one I was drawing from was just a black and white copy on paper). 



That area around the mouth is really tricky, because it pretty much just whites-out, in the picture, so you can hardly see what's there.

I'll play with it a little bit, and see what I can do.  :smiley:

----------


## Robot_Butler

Bootay bootie booty.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Bootay bootie booty.



Lmfao. Hell yeah.

Vida Guerra. One of the greatest asses on the planet.  :vicious:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

04/23/2007 - _"Aimlessly Lucid / Archeologist's Dream"_  ::content:: 

(I might add a few more frames, later on. I dunno.)

----------


## The Cusp

Damn I hate photobucket.  All I see is Bandwidth exceeded...

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Damn I hate photobucket.  All I see is Bandwidth exceeded...



Even on the link above? I opened another account, so I can wait out their monthly restriction. The pics that I posted for that dream should be visible, after clicking the link. I think. Let me know.

----------


## Invader

If you right click the 'bandwidth exceeded' image, select properties and copy the link address, 
you can open up the image in another window. Really blows that the images aren't displaying 
properly in the thread though. Might I suggest uploading some of your work to imageshack? 
Or does that give you the same problem? I've been using both photobucket and imageshack 
and havn't seemed to be getting any bandwidth problems..

I like that drawing, by the way.. And the reference too.  :wink2:

----------


## kingofclutch

That's wierd, they show up for me... ::?:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Just another (as yet nameless) guy that I've been working on:

----------


## slayer

I just now realized that Mech in that picture you have up there is from Armored Core. Do you own any of the Armored Core games O?

As for that drawing, it's really awesome.

----------


## Darkonius

I tried to make http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/2395/darksigtake1.jpg sig and failed.  :Sad:  your sigs are awesomer than mine.

great. now the link wont even work.


oh em gee i hate computers  :Sad: ((

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I tried to make http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/2395/darksigtake1.jpg sig and failed.  your sigs are awesomer than mine.
> 
> great. now the link wont even work.
> 
> 
> oh em gee i hate computers ((



Thanks. Though I think Photobucket hates my sigs.  ::cry:: 

I might just have to buck for a Pro account, because all of this taking my pics down every month just isn't right. Bastards.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I think they must have recently lowered their bandwidth allowance.  I haven't checked to see if its true, but many people have been complaining about them not displaying lately.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I just now realized that Mech in that picture you have up there is from Armored Core. Do you own any of the Armored Core games O?
> 
> As for that drawing, it's really awesome.



Didn't see this until just now. Nah, I don't own of the AC games, anymore. I used to have the first one, but that's about it. And thanks!  :smiley: 

Here's another Terragen pic:

----------


## panta-rei

Dizzam.

----------


## TamiDoll

Nice 3-D stuff. Maybe you can teach me.  :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, Delph and Tami!  ::content:: 

And sure, Tami. I could help ya out a bit.  :wink2:

----------


## TamiDoll

> Thanks, Delph and Tami! 
> 
> And sure, Tami. I could help ya out a bit.



Now you gotta gimme a 3-D program since I dun own any. xD;

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Blender 3D

And 

Terragen

Both free.  ::content::

----------


## TamiDoll

> Blender 3D
> 
> And 
> 
> Terragen
> 
> Both free.



Oh, I wasn't serious lol. xD; Thanks though (but can't install them anyway since my comp can't handle it ATM. It's dying).

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

..Oh.  :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Just another pic of Thalia that I started working on, at work.

----------


## Invader

The lighting on the hair and pants is particularly nice.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks. I've always found that shiny leather(like) material is kind of tough to do in pen. If you don't make it reflective enough, it just looks like regular fabric, but if you make it too reflective, it just looks like a jumbled mess of shades. I'm trying to find a happy medium to where you can tell light is reflecting off of it, but not worry about every single variation in shade.

----------


## TamiDoll

Ooo nice new piece. ;D You've really improved since I met you. Awesome job~!  :boogie:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, Tam! (All late-like. I know.  :tongue2: )

Lil sketch of Goku that I've been working on. Sketched in pen, shaded in pencil. I've still got a few more shades to go, though.

----------


## panta-rei

His hair is just not ridiculous enough.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> His hair is just not ridiculous enough.



Lmfao. That was actually the hardest part of the picture. I was sitting there thinking "now how the hell does his hair look, when it's blowing up like that? I know it's fucking crazy, but _how_ crazy?" Lol.

----------


## shinta66

> Lmfao. That was actually the hardest part of the picture. I was sitting there thinking "now how the hell does his hair look, when it's blowing up like that? I know it's fucking crazy, but _how_ crazy?" Lol.



http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b3...don/Wolvas.jpg
funny pic

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b3...don/Wolvas.jpg
> funny pic



Hahaha. Yeah. The rumored "SSJ5 Goku." I've seen a few pictures of him in that 'form.'  ::chuckle:: 

But, really, that's just a variation of his SSJ3 hair, which is just as ridiculous. 
http://animezone.webcontenido.com/fo...j3-goku-21.jpg

----------


## shinta66

Damn. thats alot of hair.  looks like he is on the shitter too.

----------


## tommo

I've got one criticism.  All of your pictures (that i've looked at) a slightly skewed to one side.  This happens a lot if you don't watch out for it.  When you're drawing, I'm assuming you do the outline first, it looks like it.  Once the outline is done, stand back and look at it for symmetry.  Like twice to three times as far back as when you're drawing.  You'll easily be able to see where it's skewing to one side.  If it's on thin paper, hold it up to the light and look at the back, it's even easier to see it.  Try that on your next drawing and post it here.  Good luck.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hey, tommo. Thanks for the input.  :vicious: 

Well, I can kind of see a skewing in the Goku pic. I actually made the right (his left) shoulder too small, but it was too late for me to fix it, when I noticed it. Some of his proportions may not be dead-on, because I have to draw kind of quickly at work, and I don't really get a chance to scrutinize, too much. His hair is perfectly curved to one side, because I didn't want to do it straight up and down, since hair flaps in wind.

On the Thalia pic, before him, it may just be because of the perspective that I tried to give it. She's standing at kind of an angle, so everything on one side (her left) of her body is going to be bigger than everything on the other. Also, I wanted to give her just the slightest backward lean, compensating for the weight of her staff. So, if you mean that the pic looks like it's kind of right-side oriented (our right), then yeah. I agree.  

That's not to say I don't have a subconscious skew. I just wanted to point out some things that might have been mistaken as skew. I'd say I do the outline second, though. I start by mapping out the head, limbs and body in light circles and squares, then I do the outline and details on top of it. I'll still remember to keep in mind what you said, though, and check on whether or not I'm skewing the picture, unaware. 

I'll call this one finished, for now. Just added a lil more shading. I may or may not go back and add more to it:


And started on Vegeta. I wasn't really sure about what his armor and suit looked like, to a T, but I did what I could, from memory. At first, I thought those suits had short sleeves, so there is a line across his arm, but I think I remember them having long sleeves, actually, so I may have to try to fix that, as best I can. Shit, I need to look that up, actually..

Anyway...I'll be adding more to it, of course:

----------


## panta-rei

Shoulder pads~

Vegeta looks good, though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks Delph.  :vicious: 

Here's the finished Vegeta. Again, I screwed up a bit on the shoulder. This time it was because I always have a hard time doing shoulder muscles. I've done better than this on them, before, but oh well.

----------


## nina

Damn, O...I feel silly. I either didn't know, or forgot, that you draw. I knew you could do computer stuff...but I love seeing people's sketches. These are really great! You've inspired me to post some of my sketches. I'm so out of practice though.  :wink2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hey there, Nina.  ::content:: 

Thanks for the praise! And I can't wait to see your stuff...

Uh...I meant...your artwork.

(...Ok...I _also_ meant your artwork.  ::chuckle:: )

----------


## nina

lol...rarrr

----------


## tommo

> Hey, tommo. Thanks for the input. 
> 
> Well, I can kind of see a skewing in the Goku pic. I actually made the right (his left) shoulder too small, but it was too late for me to fix it, when I noticed it. Some of his proportions may not be dead-on, because I have to draw kind of quickly at work, and I don't really get a chance to scrutinize, too much. His hair is perfectly curved to one side, because I didn't want to do it straight up and down, since hair flaps in wind.
> 
> On the Thalia pic, before him, it may just be because of the perspective that I tried to give it. She's standing at kind of an angle, so everything on one side (her left) of her body is going to be bigger than everything on the other. Also, I wanted to give her just the slightest backward lean, compensating for the weight of her staff. So, if you mean that the pic looks like it's kind of right-side oriented (our right), then yeah. I agree.  
> 
> That's not to say I don't have a subconscious skew. I just wanted to point out some things that might have been mistaken as skew. I'd say I do the outline second, though. I start by mapping out the head, limbs and body in light circles and squares, then I do the outline and details on top of it. I'll still remember to keep in mind what you said, though, and check on whether or not I'm skewing the picture, unaware.



Yes I realised what you mention here, the angle etc could make it look skewed, but I think there's still skewing going on.
I'll show you what I mean.



That's good that you do the sort of construction lines first (squares, circles etc.)  When you do these, make sure the perspective is correct and the construction lines don't skew to one side before you start the outlines or whatever and the picture will be much better for it.

Oh and also if the wind is pushing the hair on goku, the tips should really be pushed to the right as well.  It's just these little things which give the look of skewing.  Ok I have said skewing enough now lol  Can't think of any other word.

I have to say though, your shading is fantastic.  Especially on the Thalia lady with the spear, the shading and contrast is great.  Just giving some constructive criticism.  Hope it can help ya.

Look forward to seeing more.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Yes I realised what you mention here, the angle etc could make it look skewed, but I think there's still skewing going on.
> I'll show you what I mean.



Ah, yes. On the Goku, I definitely see that the right (his left) leg is bigger. I'd gotten pretty careless with it. And I see what you're saying about the hair. I could have put a little more curve in the tips, but since I was drawing in pen, I kind of took the safest route. Haha. I haven't had much success with drawing flowing hair, in the past. It always just looks kind of...weird.

On the Thalia pic, though, I have to disagree about the boobs. I mean, just the fact that she's turned to that side, her left arm is raised, and her right arm is down, wouldn't that naturally draw her left boob up higher than the other? 

I definitely agree about the eyes, though. That's been the one main thing that bothered me about that picture. It's specifically her left eye. I made it too high.  ::?: 





> That's good that you do the sort of construction lines first (squares, circles etc.)  When you do these, make sure the perspective is correct and the construction lines don't skew to one side before you start the outlines or whatever and the picture will be much better for it.



I'll try to be a bit more careful with it, but a lot of these drawings start out as throw-away sketches that I just keep building on, so I'm often about 15% into the picture before I realize that it's something I actually want to tighten up and make a project out of. Heh. 

I might post a step-by-step of how I form one of these pics, from the beginning, just to show the way that I make the basic shapes. 





> I have to say though, your shading is fantastic.  Especially on the Thalia lady with the spear, the shading and contrast is great.  Just giving some constructive criticism.  Hope it can help ya.
> 
> Look forward to seeing more.



Thanks. And I always appreciate constructive criticism.  ::content::

----------


## tommo

With the boobs, I didn't mean the height.  More that the angle that they are on.... ummm, dunno really how to explain it.  They look too flat I guess.  Like the left one looks more like it's front on and the right one sticks out more, the right one is more correct.  I dunno if it's just the shading that is too flat there, but I think it is also the line, it starts way too high up.
(When I say left and right I always mean the left and right from my perspective).  And in this case I'm talking about the one that I flipped around lol.

Anyway, yes please do post one how you go about drawing.

Peace.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> (When I say left and right I always mean the left and right from my perspective).  And in this case I'm talking about the one that I flipped around lol.



 :Boggle: 

Lol.
Seriously, though. I see what you mean, on that one. I'm not sure if I agree that it's off, but I do see how it could look that way.  She's only got a slight turn in her upper-torso, so I would think (especially with the right arm cocked up like that) that boob would be more straight-on than at an angle, like the other. I dunno, though. My perspective has never been perfect, but I think I'm close!  ::D:

----------


## tommo

Yeah you're very close.  It's just little things that make it look off.  And I'm being kinda picky.  Non-artists would not pick it up hehe

----------


## Robot_Butler

> You've inspired me to post some of my sketches. I'm so out of practice though.



Yeah, why don't you have a sketch thread, here, Aquanina?  I want to see what you've been up to.  I seem to remember seeing some of your drawings on myspace or deviantart or something a few years ago.  

I need to post some new stuff, too.  (You show me yours, I'll show you mine  :wink2:  )

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

New guy:


Gonna draw him sitting on something. Just don't know what, yet.

----------


## tommo

There's the skewing again O!
See it skewing to the top right?  (Most obvious on the face)
Fix it before you draw the chair or whatever you're gonna do.  You'll be much happier afterward.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> There's the skewing again O!
> See it skewing to the top right?  (Most obvious on the face)
> Fix it before you draw the chair or whatever you're gonna do.  You'll be much happier afterward.



Lmfao. Yeah, I see it a lot in this one. I just knew you were going to point it out. Heh.

Really, though, I think it has a lot to do with the cluttered work area that I do the sketches on. Drawing on our desks is actually very uncomfortable, so I'm usually at an awkward position and can't keep my lines properly. Even my guides/circles have a rightward skew to them. It's actually a lot harder to notice the skew, when the paper is sitting on the desk (usually cocked at an angle), instead of straight up and down, as it is on the monitor. 

But, oh well. I'll keep working at it!  :smiley: 

(As of now, it's a bit too late to fix this one, though - in the face, anyway. I'll do what I can, with the rest.)

----------


## TamiDoll

Nice new drawing. How about a crate in a warehouse?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

It's been a while, but here are a few more sketches...

Added some more to the guy from the last pic. (I didn't even see your suggestion until just now, Tam. Show's how long I've been away. Lol.) And I know that there's massive skewing on the left side of the wall, but I wasn't really planning on putting much work into it. After I realized that the pic was turning out better than I expected, I used a straight edge, for the right side of the wall. Notice the difference. Lol.


Scorpion:


Sort of my own rendition of Gabriel Belmont from the new Castlevania game:


Started putting some background in there:


Dunno why, but I've been all about the blue pen, lately. That Scorpion pic was actually drawn in blue pen, also, but I colored it with PrismaColors.

----------


## tommo

scorpion and gabriel show you've improved a lot!
There are some thing I could pick on lol (always is really with any artwork) but you've improved heaps well done!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, tommo! And don't worry, I don't take criticism personal. Hell, I figure that; if _I_ can always find something I could pick at, with my own artwork (and I can), I just _know_ that other people have some critiques of their own.  ::wink:: 

Much appreciated, though!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Here we go:



I may add a few more mountains, in the background, but for now, I'm satisfied.  ::content::

----------


## tommo

I hate when people just say "  ::D:  "  Coz it seems like the most insincere comment ever.  But know that it's because I'm busy!

----------


## Invader

Major, major improvement. I think the head on the left werewolf is shifted a bit too far left, and maybe a bit down. Great work on the hands. Love the overall mood with the moonlight on the trees and the general detailing of the trees also.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, both of you.  :vicious: 

Yeah, Invader, the head on the left werewolf is the main thing I wish I could have fixed. By the time I noticed the error, though, it was too far to in to cover it up. That's part of why I put so much black down there, though, before I created the rest of the scene; I wanted to at least try to create some ambiguity about how the wolf's neck might be positioned. Heh.

I'm glad you like the trees, though. I was really worried about how those would come out. I've never done trees (in any form), with some sort of perspective, but I think they actually turned out pretty good, especially for being in pen!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Trying to get some more photoshop practice under my belt, so I'm going back to creating more photo-manipulated frames for my dreams. At first, I was going to wait until I'd gotten all of the frames for this one done, before I posted them, but I figured that I'd just post them as I do them. Then, when I get a whole set done, I'll just post them to my journal. 

Here are a few from the dream I'm doing now:











I'll have the last two (or three) up, soon!

[Edit:]
Here's the next one:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

'Nother one from the same dream:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Last One:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

And here is the final product:

11/17/2010 - _"Blood in the Water"_

[Edit:]
And here are some collages of the source pics I used for each picture, if anyone is interested. :]

Source Pics (Boat)

Source Pics (Captive)

Source Pics (Vampires)

Source Pics (Slaughter)

Source Pics (Explosion)

Source Pics (The Water)

Source Pics (Survivors)

Source Pics (Clubbin)

----------


## slash112

Man that's fucking awesome.

I especially love that exploding ship, that's brilliant. 
For all of them in general, I love how they feel so alive (except the dead people  :tongue2: )

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, Slash!  ::D: 

Yeah, the explosion was the most fun to do. Haha. I was actually really surprised at how good it came out, by the time I was done with it! Believe it or not, the hardest part about the whole thing is finding the right pictures to fit the scene. I've spent over an hour looking for single pictures. Lol.

Can't wait to get started on some more of these, though.  :vicious:

----------


## slash112

Haha.
Looking forward to seeing more, man.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Wolverine / Logan / Weapon X


Death:


Friends from work:


Skull:

----------


## Carôusoul

Do a landscape

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I will...eventually. Lol.
Never really been much for landscapes (drawing them, anyway), but if I'm so inspired, I'll throw one together.

But, just to be sure, do you mean a still-life, or one from my head?

----------


## Carôusoul

> I will...eventually. Lol.
> Never really been much for landscapes (drawing them, anyway), but if I'm so inspired, I'll throw one together.
> 
> But, just to be sure, do you mean a still-life, or one from my head?



whichever you feel comfortable with

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> whichever you feel comfortable with



K!  :vicious:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Working on mom's Christmas present:


And the clock is ticking!  :Oh noes:

----------


## TamiDoll

The xmas present is looking great so far!  ::D:  You dun have much time left though. ><

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> The xmas present is looking great so far!  You dun have much time left though. ><



Thanks! I'm still good on time, I think. I did wait until too late to get started, but I'm making good progress. Most of the hard stuff is out of the way, now!

Update:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I told her there were still a few more things that I wanted to do with it, but she loved it the way it is.  :smiley:

----------


## TamiDoll

Awww... what a sweet xmas gift! 
Lovely work. (:

----------


## JP

Awesome 3D creations, drawings are very sick as well. You should try drawing some architecture.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Awww... what a sweet xmas gift! 
> Lovely work. (:



Thank you, Tam. <3





> Awesome 3D creations, drawings are very sick as well. You should try drawing some architecture.



Thanks, man. Yeah, I may mess around with some architecture, later. Ever since I took my perspective class, I've had a bit more interest in architecture. I still think it's a good ways out of my comfort zone, but I might be willing to see what I can cook up, later on, if the spirit moves me.

For now, here are the main 3 photo manipulations for another dream:

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

I love your picture of Death! 
Perspective is cool isn't it? You took a class on it? Interesting stuff. I know some stuff about perspective but my intuition tells me that there is a lot more to learn about it. My favorite is to draw a brick wall or a cobblestone street receding into the distance, with people standing or walking at various distances. It is cool to know that there are techniques to do this and that you don't have to rely on chance and the eye to guess. I would like to take a class on it also. Maybe you could teach us or give us some examples. Great artwork, keep it up!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I love your picture of Death! 
> Perspective is cool isn't it? You took a class on it? Interesting stuff. I know some stuff about perspective but my intuition tells me that there is a lot more to learn about it. My favorite is to draw a brick wall or a cobblestone street receding into the distance, with people standing or walking at various distances. It is cool to know that there are techniques to do this and that you don't have to rely on chance and the eye to guess. I would like to take a class on it also. Maybe you could teach us or give us some examples. Great artwork, keep it up!



Yeah, perspective is pretty cool.  :smiley:  I used to like to do the same thing, I would draw a wall, or a line of buildings from one angle, receding into the distance. The class mostly taught how to do the same thing, from all directions. There is a pic somewhere in here, where I have boxes floating in space, some higher than others, some off to either side. That's basically the difference between two-point perspective and three-point perspective (seeing two sides of a structure vs. seeing three sides of it.) These tutorials might help you out a little more than I can, at the moment, as far as providing some details.  :smiley:

----------


## Man of Shred

I remember readingt he sky diving dream. Very Awesome-O

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Pulling her chute out:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Last one:

----------


## ILikeTurtles

I just read through this whole thread. Awesome artwork. ;o

----------


## greenhavoc

ScribblerToo :: Mario Klingemann update :: zefrank.com

Enjoy oneironaut.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I just read through this whole thread. Awesome artwork. ;o



Thanks!  :smiley: 





> ScribblerToo :: Mario Klingemann update :: zefrank.com
> 
> Enjoy oneironaut.



Haha. Thanks, man. I've played around with this, before.  :vicious:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Starting on the next dream. A short, lucid one, this time. 



Source Pictures 
(Minus the one of my face. I can't seem to find it right now.  :tongue2: )

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Same dream; flying through trees with super-speed, dodging them so fast that it seemed like I was in more than once place at a time. I really tried to capture an "after-image" effect, as well as the over-all forward speed of the scene (all the speed lines). It was really tough to get the effect I was going for, but this is about the best I was able to pull off.
(Edit: Made some major changes. Here is the updated version...)



Source Pics for this one

----------


## Ametam

awesome artworks! i envy your skill!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, Aus!  :vicious:

----------


## Raphael

Nice work Oneironaut. Do you sill work with Blender 3D? You had some cool dreamscapes on the first few pages.

----------


## Shadow27

Are you a fan of the Armored Core series by any chance? The arena looked like one in AC2AA and
the mech looks like something from that game  :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Nice work Oneironaut. Do you sill work with Blender 3D? You had some cool dreamscapes on the first few pages.



I actually opened up Blender for the first time in months, about a week ago. Heh. I'd like to get back into it, but it's been a while since I've actually done anything significant with it. Thanks, though. I'll try to spend a little more time with it, in the future.





> Are you a fan of the Armored Core series by any chance? The arena looked like one in AC2AA and
> the mech looks like something from that game



I 'like' Armored Core, but I just never really played much of it, passed the first 2 games. It wasn't really what I was going for, but it's an interesting reference.  :vicious: 

So, I had been doodling on this next one, while in training for my new job; just doing a little bit, here and there. It's supposed to be of a battle-worn Wolverine, but it wasn't until about 5 minutes ago that I realized that Wolverine's adamantium is grafted _on top_ of his regular bone. I had been approaching it from a "cybernetic endoskeleton" approach, which is totally wrong. Oh well. A bit upset by this (since it's in pen, and I can't go back and change the detail I've already made), I really don't know whether or not I'm going to finish this.  ::?: 



[Edit]
Actually, I may do more on it, and use it as a reference for a digital piece. If I put it into Photoshop, I can use most of what I already have, and just change the metallic structure to something a little more humanoid.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Still working on paper. I was able to bring the size of the knee-metal down a bit, so it looks a _little_ more humanoid, but still kind of robotic. I'm still doing a lot of work to do with this area, so expect a few changes. Overall, I think it's coming along alright.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Easily the biggest project I've ever done. Did this one back in 11th grade. I don't have the exact dimensions, but it's about 2 x 1.5 ft. Looks a lot better in person, because the sun shining on the laminated picture in the photo is making the whole left side much lighter than it is. The picture is a mixture of a few different pictures I found in The Making of Jurassic Park book. Done in Ebony Pencil.


*Spoiler* for _Pic_:

----------


## tommo

Wow, _that_ is fucking cool.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks!  :smiley: 

Working on a logo design for this guy's music company Loyalty for Royalty. Just kind of trying out some ideas and textures for the sword and shield. I might also model a crown hanging from the sword hilt. Not sure yet.

----------


## tommo

Also amazing.  Where are you pulling this from lol?
I would change the letters for the logo though.  It's barely legible.  Mostly the "L"

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Also amazing. Where are you pulling this from lol?
> I would change the letters for the logo though. It's barely legible. Mostly the "L"



Hahaha. Thanks.  :smiley:  Dunno. The idea just came to me!

About the font: that's exactly what the client says, and I agree. It's all good, though. I was just kind of experimenting with it. I have a few more types can I test out.  :vicious:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Slight update on the Wolverine. Working out the detail of the pants, for the most part. I'm still gonna do something more to that problem elbow, though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Two portraits I'm working on:

A client's family members


My friend Tiffany

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Just about done. Maybe one more layer...

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Full Logo:

----------


## Puffin

Good stuff! I love the portraits!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, Puffin!!  ::content::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Calling this one done:


Slight update on this one:

----------


## tommo

> Calling this one done:



 What about the lady's hair on top?
Oh ok, I see in the picture it's supposed to be a hair clamp/pin or whatever.
I would just add some slight grey in there if I were you.  And make the outline at the top a bit lighter,
coz I thought it was just a line drawing with no colour in it.
Pretty good otherwise!  ::thumbup::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Yeah, it's just a hair clip. There is little to no colorization on it, in the pic, but maybe I'll throw some gray in there, just so it doesn't look completely bare.  :Thinking:  Good observation.

----------


## tommo

> Yeah, it's just a hair clip. There is little to no colorization on it, in the pic, but maybe I'll throw some gray in there, just so it doesn't look completely bare.  Good observation.



Yeah, maybe even put some pink/purple or something in there very lightly.

Hurry up and finish the other one too  ::lol::   I rekon it will look awesome.

----------


## dakotahnok

*








Your obviously really amazing, so I'm not saying anything bad. Because I obviously couldn't do this good. But her right (our left) shoulder looks a little.. Off.*

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Your obviously really amazing, so I'm not saying anything bad. Because I obviously couldn't do this good. But her right (our left) shoulder looks a little.. Off.



Agreed, but I think she's wearing something with padded/frilly shoulders. If you scroll up higher, there's a copy of the actual photo. You can see how high up her shoulder goes.  :wink2: 

Thanks, though!

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by Oneironaut


Agreed, but I think she's wearing something with padded/frilly shoulders. If you scroll up higher, there's a copy of the actual photo. You can see how high up her shoulder goes. 

Thanks, though!



Ah! I didn't see the original picture before. That is one lumpy woman xD 

In that case you did a great job.*

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Another work in progress:

----------


## Dark_Merlin

Hot damn, that's some skill! I love it, I'm gunna keep trawling through the past 20 pages but I'll stop liking posts so you don't end up with a thousand notifications  :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hahaha. Thanks, Merlin! And don't worry...I don't think one can ever have too many 'likes'!  ::happy::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

A bit of an update. That hair is a bi0tch. Still got some more detail to put into it, and a few more layers of color to put on the face.

----------


## Puffin

Nice! The hair looks great so far!  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, Puffin!  ::content::

----------


## Darkmatters

Hey O. I was just writing about you! Popped in here for a little break and saw this update - very nice!!! 

What are you using, colored pencils? Looks like prismacolors maybe? I used to use those, and I had a love-hate relationship with them. You can do a lot of blending, but if you're not careful the surface will get all glossy. Plus after a whie I found it was just awfully fussy, and I switched to cray-paz, which are similar but a lot softer and let you work a lot more spontaneously an do all kinds of things like scrape down and rework pretty extensively. I also found it was really cool to work on a more textured paper, and a colored one, like pastel paper. Once I got used to that I loved it - now I hate looking at white paper!! If I do start with white paper I'll seal the drawing with a few coats of krylon matte spray and then tint the entore surface with a little cray pas thinned with turpentine and blended all over with a paper towel or something. It makes a really great ground to work from. 

I reallu like these last 2 drawings you've got posted here - I mean the finished one with the woman and the boy and then this latest one. One crit I could make, that took me a long time to learn. You're using a lot of what's called local colors. That means like if a shirt is blue, you're using only blues for it. Plus maybe a little grey or black for shading. If you really look at the work of a great artist, they don't do this. You'll see amazing colors in little dabs or blended in all over the place. Reds and oranges on a blue short, maybe even a littl eyellow here and there. It sounds crazy, and I know how hard it can be to loosen up enough to try it, especially when your technique is really tight like yours is. 

In particular you should add a little more color to the flesh tones. 

You always want to work in some cool color, blue or green or purple. Hell, all of them if you can - the more the merrier! If you don't use any cool colors you end up with what's called hot flesh tones - basically jist oranges everywhere. Cause brown is really jist dark orange, right? Otherwise I defy you to show me brown on the color wheel! 

Anyway, not cutting your work down at all!! It's excellent! And I wouldn't try going crazy on this piece, you're almost done with it and it would be crazy to switch up your technique now. But if it appeals to you maybe try it on a rough sketch or two. 

Are you studying color theory or painting technique? I got lots of books on them and wouldn't trade ay of them. Well, the knowledge from them anyway... you know what I mean. Look at how the masters mix their colors, the surprising things they do with them. And slowly let it filter into your consciousness and start to try it out in some thumbnails now and then. 

Anyway, fantastic work man!! Keep it up!

----------


## tommo

Looking great so far!

Just make sure to put some darker shadows/dips around the nose and eyes.
It'll really bring them out.  Even _in_ the eye, around the inside of the eyelashes etc.
It can actually get quite dark, to mid-tones in the "white" of the eye.

Agree with what dark said too.

Looking like your best portrait so far though!
The hair's looking great, it's a bitch, especially with dreadlocks.
Did a painting of a girl with braids a while ago, so tedious!
And no skewing  ::banana::  ::lol::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hey, Darkmatters!

Don't worry, a little constructive criticism is always welcome.  ::wink:: 

However, I think you might actually be surprised, at just how many different colors I'm using for the flesh tones. It's a technique that I picked up, over my last few portraits, and I've started to use for some of my more 'toonish' art, too (though I'm still kind of new to it). As it stands, I count _at least_ 6 different colors that I'm using in the face of the present portrait. The ones I have in front of me are cream; burnt ochre; process red, canary yellow, lilac (like a violet), rose farde (which is a more pinkish color), yellow ochre and goldenrod. You may not be able to tell, on the picture with the boy and his grandma, but there are actually greens, pinks and yellows in their faces as well. (I feel like a lot of this is actually lost, in the photos). The blue shirts are pretty solid, because I put _much_ less emphasis on them. I purposely didn't make them nearly as dynamic as the flesh tones. On this particular one I'm doing now, though, I've only got the first couple of layers on, so it all looks very dull, and not all that vibrant. I do this so that I can sort of 'place-hold' where I want which differing colors to be, and then I fill them in, more and more, as I work my way around the picture. The hair is actually much more finished than the face, because I just wanted to get the shit out of the way. LOL. But I still have a lot of work to do on the colors of the face, like I said in the last post, so you can expect the various colors to stand out a lot more, by the time I'm finished with it!

I'd gotten a little bit of exposure to color theory, when I was going for my degree, but I'm still a novice at it, to be honest. Most of the blending I'm doing, I'm simply doing by sight. (I'm usually pretty good at picking out the obscure colors, in a seemingly monochromatic picture, but I'm definitely not pro at it yet.) I think if you go back and look at the picture with the old woman, you can really see the different shades and pitches of color in her face. I will definitely keep your suggestion to study more of the masters' works, though. I do still have a lot to learn.

And thanks, tommo, as well. (I lol'd at the 'no skewing' comment. You'd think that I would have been expecting that, but it caught me off guard. Haha.) I still have a ways to go, though. I'm definitely not done adding more depth to both the color and detail. The eyebrows will be much thicker. The crevices around the eyes will be visible, as will the creases in the lips, etc. As far as what I'm _expecting_ the face to look like, by the time I'm done, I'd say I'm only about 70% of the way there.

So just sit tight, guys. I've still got plenty of work left to put into this thing. Thanks for the advice, though!  ::goodjob2:: 

[Edit]
Also, Darkmatters, I just saw the thread in which you were writing about me and other members. I'm about to crash, right now, but I will definitely read the rest of it in the morning!  :smiley: ]

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Done, btw:


Original:


Overall, I have a few gripes about it. I made his face a little to thin (though it's thicker on the actual drawing, and looks a little thinner in the photo, because of the angle). I also made his nose a little too far down, which I didn't really catch until it was too late. I didn't quite capture the wideness of his eyes the way I wanted to, but I knew early on that there wasn't going to be much I could do about that. The mistakes stand out a lot to me, but the picture (like most drawn pieces) looks much better in person. Not perfect, but I'm happy with it.

----------


## tommo

The only thing I ca pick out is the eyes, like a fraction too small.

Other than that, I'd say it's your best one yet!
Well done!  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, tommo!  ::happy::

----------


## sinoblak

Lol, I like that mystic expression (a bit hostile) that you've added to the guy's face, O. 
Great!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Lol, I like that mystic expression (a bit hostile) that you've added to the guy's face, O. 
> Great!



Lol. Thanks. A bit unintentional, though. I didn't realize - going into this - how hard that kid's facial expression was going to be to copy. It's so plain, but I think his youth is what made it so hard. Thinning his eyes and elongating his nose seemed to age him a bit, I think, and his face looks a little more stern than it originally does in the picture. Oh well.  :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Here's a better shot:

----------


## Twoshadows

Very very nice!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thank you, Twoshadows!  ::content::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Working on some photo manipulations for my "Trainhopping" dream. 


Sources


Sources

More to come.

----------


## Meeps

What's with all that artistic talent in this forum!! Awesomeness.  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, Meeps!  ::content::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Got sidetracked a bit (I do that), so my dream pics have halted for the moment. Here's a sketch I did tonight while on the phones at work, though. It's an old RP character of mine, named Amon. He was one of my strongest characters, in his transformed state. It's kind of like an Incredible Hulk scenario, except he becomes an insanely powerful, maniacal, energy-based demon type of character, when he becomes enraged, and has a red Aura and glowing red eyes. Also, though he's strong, he doesn't have Hulk's regenerative abilities. This shot of him is maybe halfway through his transformation. When the power consumes him, he takes on this twisted, completely uncontrollable laughter, which grows more and more psychotic with the more carnage he's able to cause. 



Full size: http://i.imgur.com/S34jD.jpg

This is just a quick sketch, though. I left it unshaded, because I'm going to put it in Photoshop and make a digital piece out of with color and whatnot. Stay tuned for that. I'd also like to do a pic of him in his fully-transformed state, but I want to go all out on that one and use actual references for his face and body as whatnot. Don't have the time and patience for that, at the moment, but I'm building toward it.

----------


## DeeryTheDeer

Great drawing, lots of energy and movement in it, but if you're going for insane, uncontrollable laughter, I'd push the expression of his face further. Maybe even curve his back a bit more backward. Right now he just looks sly, not crazy. Love the style though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Great drawing, lots of energy and movement in it, but if you're going for insane, uncontrollable laughter, I'd push the expression of his face further. Maybe even curve his back a bit more backward. Right now he just looks sly, not crazy. Love the style though.



Thanks.  :smiley: 
But yeah, like I said, this is when he's just beginning to warm up. His pose is a little more relaxed than I was going for (could only half concentrate, because I was working. I also made him a bit skinnier than I'd intended to), but it's still well within this stage of his transformation. When he's fully consumed, it is all out, back arched, fingers splayed, head back and eyes wide open insanity. He would be encased in red light, and veins all popping out. Right now, he's just kind of in his "oh, this is going to be fun" stage. Heh. His body is just heating up, and steam would start rising off of him, but I'm gonna do all of that in Photoshop - or attempt to, anyway.  :vicious:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Another work in progress - Meet Morpheus: the God of Dreams, and one of the main characters in the novel I'm writing.



And yes, I know he has no feet. Feet are hard. Shut up.  :tongue2:

----------


## tommo

Ugh.... feet suck.  Just remember to make em bigger than you think they are, they're always bigger than you think lol  (size of characters forearm is best way).

Can you tell us more about this character?  Or the story?
Sounds interesting.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Ugh.... feet suck.  Just remember to make em bigger than you think they are, they're always bigger than you think lol  (size of characters forearm is best way).



Haha. I already fucked up on my first draft of the feet. Coincidentally, I failed to do _exactly_ what you just said to do, and made his feet way too small.  ::doh:: 





> Can you tell us more about this character?  Or the story?
> Sounds interesting.



Well, roughly: 
*Spoiler* for _Synopsis_: 



The story centers around a 20-ish year old guy named Jesse, who's trying to adjust to life a few years after his father was savagely torn apart in his bedroom, one night, by what could have only been an enormous creature, too big to have fit in through the doorway or window, but which left no trace of its existence outside of the damage to the room and his father's body. This happened in front of the eyes of his sister, who is a couple of years older than him. Jesse had been awakened - during the attack, which was going on at the other side of the house - after having a nightmare of his dad being mauled by a creature that he, himself, could not actually see in the dream. Turns out that his sister, in waking life, actually _did_ see the creature, before it vanished practically in front of her. The event scars both of the children, and his sister ends up having multiple, often violent stints in the State mental hospital - where Jesse and his mother visit her frequently - unable to provide any concrete proof of this 'monster' she would rant about.

It's at this point that the story itself really begins. Jesse's intense, sometimes lucid dreams begin getting more and more potent, and he comes to find out that he's unconsciously manifesting dream elements into waking life, which causes all kinds of havock in his personal life. Shortly after, he meets Morpheus in a dream, who warns Jesse that Epiales, the 'God' of nightmares, is hunting for him (Jesse), because he knows about the boy's ability to manifest dream/nightmare elements, and plans to exploit that ability in order to bring himself out of the dream world and into ours, where he would be an all-powerful demon among men. (There is a whole lot of back-story on the spiteful, violent history between Morpheus, his two real brothers, and Epiales, their other "brother", but I won't go into all of that now).

So, Morpheus prepares Jesse to defend himself mentally so that, whenever Epiales (who is biding his time, becoming stronger by subjecting Jesse to nightmares, and feeding off of his fear) decides to make his move, the two might be able to overpower him, together. He also tells Jesse more about his father, and his father's role in this war between the two Gods, before he died, so there is a lot of back-story to everything that's happening in the novel presently - some of which will be told in flashbacks, but much of which might just have to wait for a prequel. Heh. But the meat of this story will be Jesse - who was a novice lucid dreamer already - becoming more adept at lucid dreaming, and learning to embrace his intensifying ability to manifest dream content. When he's ready to fight Epiales, he will be so strong that, while his body's asleep, he can literally 'step out' of his dreams, and be something of an avatar of himself, in real time, with the ability of affecting the waking world just as if everything around him were a part of his own dream. Things will largely follow Morpheus and Jesse while they spend their time preparing for an epic battle against the God of Nightmares, which will be a lot of fun, I think.  :vicious: 

However, another major element to the story is going to be the broken family dynamic between Jesse, his sister, and their widowed mother, who has on the verge of reverting back to drinking and seeing a new boyfriend, whom Jesse's sister (diagnosed with PTSD and bi-polar disorder, after witnessing what happened to their dad) had already accidentally tried to kill with a butcher's knife, during a night terror one night, landing her back in the mental hospital again. A lot of interesting characters to write about. His sister I think is going to be one of my favorites. I've got big plans for her character. Haha.




If you'd like to get a feel for the story's opening, I could inbox you a draft of the first chapter. I enjoy a bit of feedback. :]

----------


## Ametam

This story sounds heaps good! May I ask if I can read the first chapter as well?

P.s DV warriors  :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> This story sounds heaps good! May I ask if I can read the first chapter as well?



Sure, I'll send you a copy.  :smiley: 





> P.s DV warriors



Crap. For some reason, I thought I was waiting on you. (I think it was because I remember you saying it would be a couple of weeks before you could post again, but I forgot that you said that after you had already posted. Lol.) Sorry. I'll get one up today.  ::cheers::

----------


## dutchraptor

That's an epic story, I wouldn't mind reading it either  :wink2: . Are you a professional/amateur writer or is it just a hobby?

----------


## tommo

> If you'd like to get a feel for the story's opening, I could inbox you a draft of the first chapter. I enjoy a bit of feedback. :]



Bleh, I'm terrible with anything writing related.  Couldn't give feedback beyond "it's good" or "it's boring".
The synopsis does sound good though  ::lol::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> That's an epic story, I wouldn't mind reading it either . Are you a professional/amateur writer or is it just a hobby?



I used to write a bunch of short stories and RP in high school, so it's just a hobby. This will be the first full-length novel I've written, though. :]

I'll send you a copy of the first chapter!





> Bleh, I'm terrible with anything writing related.  Couldn't give feedback beyond "it's good" or "it's boring".
> The synopsis does sound good though



Lol. Fair enough. And thanks!  ::chuckle::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Update: 
Doing two versions of this. Original is still being done in black and white (pen and pencil).

(The angle makes the feet look bigger than they really are.)

Also doing one in Photoshop. Still very early stages.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Still gotta do more on that Morpheus.^

So many W.I.P.s  :tongue2: 

Thalia Darkthorne; done in #2 pencil and ink:

----------


## dutchraptor

> Still gotta do more on that Morpheus.^
> 
> So many W.I.P.s 
> 
> Thalia Darkthorne; done in #2 pencil and ink:



Woah this is awesome, might try out my 3d modelling skills and see if I can turn this beauty into something 3-dimensional  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, man! And yeah, you're more than welcome to do what you can with it.  :vicious: 

Present works:

For my Halloween Avatar...


Throwing a coat of paint on Thalia. Still in the early stages also...


Working on my first completely-digital portrait...

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Very slight update. Trying to mess around with the blends to get the flesh-tone right. Not an easy task.  ::?:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Meanwhile:



 ::content::

----------


## dutchraptor

How did you make the background?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

With this base picture and a bit of editing:
http://toptravellists.net/wp-content...uty-japan1.jpg

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Sorry for broken link. I meant this picture:


Also, here's some new colors on an old sketch:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Met this character in a dream last night. He was an evil villain type that walked around with a normal human body most of the time, and had this weird spider-looking contraption on his back, that wrapped around his upper-body and locked into the front of his ribcage. Then, by the end of the dream, his showed his 'true form', by having the contraption rip open his ribcage (like what happened to some chick in one of the Saw movies. I forget which one) and then emerging from the human body like it was a suit. The creature that came out was huge - far too big to fit in the normal human body - and was all winged and muscular and dark and demonic-looking. Creepy as fuck, but actually pretty dope.



Full Size:
http://i.imgur.com/IMNHt.jpg

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

^Gonna add some color to it soon.

(And I would have just edited that line in, but DV is apparently broken right now.  ::?: )

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Update:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Bored little speed-sketch of a random guy.

----------


## Iokheira

Damn good work, O! It's really fun to see your progression from the first page to the last, it gives me hope...although I am nowhere near where you started  :smiley: 

The story sounds interesting, I'd be up for reading it too!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks very much, love!  ::content:: 

And any inspiration is good! Doesn't matter where you start. It's about how much you've grown, once you get where you're going!  ::D: 

As I'm writing the story, I'm doing some research on writing technique, so I've been making a few changes along the way. I've decided to hold off on showing off the rough draft until I'm solid on each chapter. (I may make a few exceptions, though.  :wink2:  I'll let you know!)

And thanks again!!!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Wolverine WIP. Working on my speed and streamlining my painting technique. Still have to finish the others, but I'm doing this one with Pixlr.com, so I can work on it while at work. I'm getting faster, already. This was a couple of hours between calls today.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Update!


Working on textures, trying to give him bumps/pores in the skin.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Can't edit, but here's the full-sized version:
http://i.imgur.com/27drP.png

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Calling it done for now!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

New work in progress:

----------


## Iokheira

Oh yeah, I'm excited to see that one when it's done! She is the best skyrim character, hands down  :smiley:  looks great so far!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks!  ::content:: 

She definitely is. And that cosplayer really does her justice!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Update! Working on the facial details a bit.



If that doesn't show in full-size:
http://i.imgur.com/T38Oz.jpg

----------


## dutchraptor

Aela the huntress, great work  :smiley: 
Btw I'm nearly done the 3d model of one of your previous works I'll upload it later.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, man! And I can't wait to see it.  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Possibly my last update, before putting the finishing touches on her. (We'll see.)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Chloe Dykstra as Aela the Huntress  :vicious:

----------


## TranquilityTrip

Wow, that's wicked O, you're very talented.
P.S. Skyrim is the greatest game ever (in my opinion ofcourse  :Shades wink: )

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Many thanks, Trip!!
(And it _is_ a pretty awesome game.  :smiley: )

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Some photomanipulations I've done for a few of the cosplayers over at DeviantArt.





Sources:
http://i.imgur.com/3C57rR1.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/XGhdUnG.jpg

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

New(ish) WIP:

~TrippingCosplay(@DeviantArt) as Vash the Stampede



Just a little more to be done on this one. I realized, after I'd started the project, that the cosplayer was missing the leather straps on his 'gun-arm' (left), so now I'm faced with the dilemma of either leaving the arm black, as it is in the picture, or trying to draw in the leather straps, myself. Not quite sure which way I wanna go with it yet...

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Finished dream pic from earlier:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Working on my speed painting and trying out a new technique. This pic took me about 45 mins. Inspired by my present avatar (which will be changing again soon).

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Leonardo speed painting. About an hour and a half. Damn good, for me.  :smiley:

----------


## Darkmatters

Hey, that looks great! Even though I was expecting an old dude with a white beard..   :Cheeky:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

LOL. Thanks, DM! Hope you don't mind settling for the SECOND-coolest Leonardo ever.  :wink2:

----------


## Darkmatters

He'll do - better than that DeCaprio wannabe..  ::lol::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

New work in progress. Dante from _DMC_:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Update. Mainly working on the face and upper-torso.

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Your artwork is awesome  ::D: 

I was just wondering what you use to make it? Im thinking of buying a graphics tablet and trying out digital art but I've never tried it before. Im used to pencil and paper. So yeah what stuff do you use like what programs and stuff?

----------


## dutchraptor

> Your artwork is awesome 
> 
> I was just wondering what you use to make it? Im thinking of buying a graphics tablet and trying out digital art but I've never tried it before. Im used to pencil and paper. So yeah what stuff do you use like what programs and stuff?



If you've got the means a program like photoshop cs6 is the top of the iceberg in terms of digital artwork, it is however extremely expensive. If you've got a scanner a great option is to get GIMP (a free drawing program, almost equal to photoshop except for a few less extra's) and draw things on paper and then import them and finish them on the computer. I love using photoshop but I don't own a copy so I do the second option which works really well.
A word of advice, don't give up on drawing once you get into digital art, it's much more gratifying once you can do both then just one, and it's especially fun if you can mix the two processes  :smiley: 

@Oneironaut Zero,
Crap I forgot to upload picture of my 3D model I made, I had like half of it done, but I upgraded my PC and I reinstalled everything so I lost it. Admittedly I hadn't even gotten on to the texture because I am quite the procrastinator  :tongue2:  but I got quite far on the 3d model itself. IF I ever have the time, I will see if I can incorporate it in my designs because I did really like that scythe.

----------


## MysticalDipshit

> If you've got the means a program like photoshop cs6 is the top of the iceberg in terms of digital artwork, it is however extremely expensive. If you've got a scanner a great option is to get GIMP (a free drawing program, almost equal to photoshop except for a few less extra's) and draw things on paper and then import them and finish them on the computer. I love using photoshop but I don't own a copy so I do the second option which works really well.
> A word of advice, don't give up on drawing once you get into digital art, it's much more gratifying once you can do both then just one, and it's especially fun if you can mix the two processes 
> 
> @Oneironaut Zero,
> Crap I forgot to upload picture of my 3D model I made, I had like half of it done, but I upgraded my PC and I reinstalled everything so I lost it. Admittedly I hadn't even gotten on to the texture because I am quite the procrastinator  but I got quite far on the 3d model itself. IF I ever have the time, I will see if I can incorporate it in my designs because I did really like that scythe.



The package I was looking at would have photoshop and a couple of others included. Like you said, I would draw it first in pencil/pen on paper, then scan it and make a colored digital version. I'm all for having one, but they are quite expensive (The one I'm looking at isn't too bad, only £140, approx. $210) for something that might take a while to get used to. The only flaw I can see in it is getting used to looking at the screen and not what my hand is doing. Apart from that, most reviews say that once they start using it and get over the awkward stage, it is the best decision they have done.

It may take me a while to get over that though, considering I have completely no experience in using digital art, other than a couple of stick men in MS paint XD

----------


## dutchraptor

It definetely is a great idea to get one. I have a wacome A5 bamboo and even that is awesome and it was really cheap. I'm thinking if getting an actual pen display, because then I can see where my hand is and what I'm drawing.

Can you Post a link of the package your interested in? Sounds to good to be true.

----------


## MysticalDipshit

I was going to go for the wacom bamboo create, but then I realized they only do the create version in america. I don't want to pay a lot for postage and stuff. Anyway, this is as close to it as I can find: Wacom Bamboo Fun Medium Graphics Tablet: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

Also I wanted one of them too, but the only decent one I could find was the Wacom Cintiq, which is in the thousands area. Considering I don't work or anything, and I am having to work for my parents just to get the £140, it's a little out of my price range. XD

----------


## dutchraptor

That's a great little table, they work really well, hope you have fun with it  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Your artwork is awesome 
> 
> I was just wondering what you use to make it? Im thinking of buying a graphics tablet and trying out digital art but I've never tried it before. Im used to pencil and paper. So yeah what stuff do you use like what programs and stuff?



Thanks for the compliment!  ::content:: 

I use a Wacom CTE-440. It's very small, and I'm looking to switch to something bigger, soon, but it does the job. I use Photoshop CS6 mainly, but will sometimes work with Photo editor online - Pixlr.com edit image, when I'm away from home and want to do some touch-ups. I still dabble a little bit with 3D modelling, and use Blender3D for that, but it's been a while since I used it. Mainly Photoshop and my tablet, though.  :smiley: 

I second what dutch said about GIMP, though. It's a good, free alternative to Photoshop.





> A word of advice, don't give up on drawing once you get into digital art, it's much more gratifying once you can do both then just one, and it's especially fun if you can mix the two processes



Agreed!





> @Oneironaut Zero,
> Crap I forgot to upload picture of my 3D model I made, I had like half of it done, but I upgraded my PC and I reinstalled everything so I lost it. Admittedly I hadn't even gotten on to the texture because I am quite the procrastinator  but I got quite far on the 3d model itself. IF I ever have the time, I will see if I can incorporate it in my designs because I did really like that scythe.



No worries, man. Whenever you get around to it. I am anxious to see what you've come up with, though!





> The package I was looking at would have photoshop and a couple of others included. Like you said, I would draw it first in pencil/pen on paper, then scan it and make a colored digital version. I'm all for having one, but they are quite expensive (The one I'm looking at isn't too bad, only £140, approx. $210) for something that might take a while to get used to. The only flaw I can see in it is getting used to looking at the screen and not what my hand is doing. Apart from that, most reviews say that once they start using it and get over the awkward stage, it is the best decision they have done.
> 
> It may take me a while to get over that though, considering I have completely no experience in using digital art, other than a couple of stick men in MS paint XD



That was (still kinda is) my main hurdle. I've been drawing on paper since I was like 8, and just recently learned to use a tablet, within the past couple of years. It _definitely_ takes some getting used to, but it gets much easier with practice. You start to realize how much the pros outweigh cons, and the awkwardness (which, honestly, is still _kinda_ there) begins to fade away.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Also, another work in progress. Concept art from the novel I'm working on, depicting (loosely) the final battle between the protagonist (a lucid dreamer) and antagonist of the story (the so-called 'God of Nightmares'):


Sketched on paper today, while at work, and will be colored in Photoshop.

(Will be lots of black in the picture, so I didn't bother with much detail on the scan.)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Early light and shadow concept, full-sized.
http://i.imgur.com/bK6ZrZH.jpg

----------


## tommo

I like this one http://i.imgur.com/K2oq2y3.jpg  Shading and colours are really good.

With that novel concept, just be careful with the bottom part of the mouth on the monster.  It's wayyyy to long.
It should end just about where the shadow on the tongue ends.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I like this one http://i.imgur.com/K2oq2y3.jpg  Shading and colours are really good.



Thanks! Yeah, that one is coming along nicely.  ::content:: 





> With that novel concept, just be careful with the bottom part of the mouth on the monster.  It's wayyyy to long.
> It should end just about where the shadow on the tongue ends.



For now, it's intentional. I had kind of a Violator-inspired look in mind, while sketching it out, and he's got that really exaggerated under-bite going on. I may or may not leave it the way it is, but it's kind of the way I'm leaning, right now.

Good eye, though!  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Done with Dante!



I may go back and sharpen up some of the details, later on, but it's time to move on! I'm very happy with this one.  :vicious:

----------


## MysticalDipshit

That's awesome! How long did it take you to do that? I feel so noob compared to this XD

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks!  :smiley: 

I didn't time this one, but I'm guessing maybe around 7hrs or so, off and on? That's completely a shot in the dark, though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Basic color scheme, and experimenting with some texture on the wings.


Full-sized:
http://i.imgur.com/hwLiB6C.jpg

(Bear in mind that the little stick-figurish guy is just a place-holder for the human protagonist. I'll be drawing a full character in, to replace that, eventually. I also plan on making the sky more of a sky - albeit probably warped and twisted-ish - but the black will do for now.)

----------


## Jabre

Holy crap! These are great.  :smiley:

----------


## tommo

Damn o.o, nice man!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thank you, both!  ::happy::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

One more work in progress. This one is huge, and is going to have a lot of detail in it. (4500 x 6000 px)


http://i.imgur.com/WK5cViG.jpg

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Update. Getting down to the facial details.

http://i.imgur.com/7kR8YQ6.jpg

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Working on the hair, which was really intimidating at first, but is coming along nicely.  ::content:: 



http://i.imgur.com/Lx8fTFj.jpg

Also, I think her right eye is just a little low. I plan on fixing that.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Probably my last update, before finishing her off. Still got some work to do, though. A few more details and some over-all touch-ups to the color and shading. Loving it, though, so far.  :smiley:

----------


## tommo

What drug have you been on recently and where did you get them?

Seriously, ridiculous level of improvement.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

That's a hell of a compliment, man. Thanks!

Honestly? I have just been watching a lot of speed painting videos/tutorials.

Dragon Age 2 speed painting tutorial Qunari
HULK SPEED PAINTING ROMANS ART DEMO - YouTube
MEGAN FOX - speedpainting by Nico Di Mattia - YouTube
Digital Painting Process: DJ Goh-Goh - YouTube
Girl -process - YouTube
(countless others...)

And this brilliant (and free) course:
Digital Art for Beginners | Psdtuts+

Then, just mixing and matching tips and techniques I've learned, through a couple of afternoons of watching videos like those.  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Finished.  :smiley:

----------


## Iokheira

That looks awesome! I love the coloring and shading in this one.  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thank you! Surprised myself with that one. Haha. I think I'm getting the hang of this.  :vicious:

----------


## Darkmatters

Awesome job man!! I really like the subtle mix of colors in the face and the lighting in the hair.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thank you very much, DM! This picture has given me a lot of confidence for future works. I feel like I'm quickly finding my niche with the digital stuff. This pretty much rivals anything I've ever done on paper.  ::content::

----------


## Darkmatters

> This pretty much rivals anything I've ever done on paper.



I definitely hear ya on that! I've been working photoshop pretty hard lately and starting to really learn my way around it now, and I can finally say I've discovered what I've always been looking for - a way to paint that works just like the way I draw, but in full color. And the really amazing thing about it is how much you can change and adjust and undo and re-do.. I think my favorite tools right now are the Transform tools and the Liquify filter - with those you can alter and re-shape as much as you want to. Plus all the color and value adjusting tricks and other stuff I've learned from touching up my photos over the last few months.. 

I'll post what I've been working on pretty soon, when it's starting to look ready for prime time. 

So, you started on the next one yet?

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Nice job OZ! Do you pick your own colours or use burn and dodge?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I definitely hear ya on that! I've been working photoshop pretty hard lately and starting to really learn my way around it now, and I can finally say I've discovered what I've always been looking for - a way to paint that works just like the way I draw, but in full color. And the really amazing thing about it is how much you can change and adjust and undo and re-do.. I think my favorite tools right now are the Transform tools and the Liquify filter - with those you can alter and re-shape as much as you want to. Plus all the color and value adjusting tricks and other stuff I've learned from touching up my photos over the last few months..



Agreed. The ability to edit the overall pictures and play with the hues and saturations (and the countless other ways of editing) is just invaluable.  :smiley: 





> I'll post what I've been working on pretty soon, when it's starting to look ready for prime time. 
> 
> So, you started on the next one yet?



Can't wait to see it! And I've got a couple of ideas that I'm kicking around. Haven't quite started on my new one yet (aside from doing a little work here and there on older WIPs), but there will be more coming, soon.





> Nice job OZ! Do you pick your own colours or use burn and dodge?



Thank you!  :smiley: 
I used my own colors. I'm making it a point not to just 'eyedropper copy' colors from source pics. Better to learn how to mix them, myself! I did use a little burn and dodge on certain areas, though, for certain effects.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

An early look at the next picture I'm looking to paint. Inspired by a lucid dream and sketched in pen.

----------


## BruteForce223

> An early look at the next picture I'm looking to paint. Inspired by a lucid dream and sketched in pen.



Hello sir! This looks incredible!  ::D:  Very dream-like, wish you the best with it's advancement.  :smiley: 

Cheers for sharing.

----------


## BruteForce223

This is PHENOMENAL. :O Excellent freaking work man!  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thank you very much, man. I appreciate the kind words.  ::happy::

----------


## BruteForce223

> Thank you very much, man. I appreciate the kind words.



You're welcome man! How long have you been drawing exactly, because this looks close to professional standard concept art.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> You're welcome man! How long have you been drawing exactly, because this looks close to professional standard concept art.



Been sketching since elementary school, off and on (I'm 31, now), but I've just recently gotten into digital painting. I think I'm picking it up quickly, though.  :smiley:

----------


## BruteForce223

> Been sketching since elementary school, off and on (I'm 31, now), but I've just recently gotten into digital painting. I think I'm picking it up quickly, though.



Well, it shows man. Keep it up!  ::D: 

Best of luck in the dream-world anyway.  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Well, it shows man. Keep it up! 
> 
> Best of luck in the dream-world anyway.



Many thanks, and same to you!  ::cooler::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

1st Print came yesterday, btw!

----------


## BruteForce223

Hotshit man, nice job!

----------


## Darkmatters

Wowsers!!   ::shock:: 

It looks fantastic all framed up!! You should be proud man - hell, I'm proud FOR you!!  :vicious: 

And I'm loving the pen drawing so far - looks like another excellent project underway. The game is afoot once again..  :Shades wink:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thank you both!  ::D: 

I'm very proud of this one, DM. Of course, I can't view it without noticing all of the imperfections/loose-ends, but we are all our worst critics.  ::chuckle:: 

Thanks for the support, guys. It really means a lot!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Update on my lucid dream inspired piece. Applying and tweaking some of the textures for the hill, water and clouds.

----------


## Iokheira

Awesome! Can't wait to see what it looks like when it's finished.  :smiley:

----------


## Interestingness

After a quick peruse through this thread, I'm amazed. Well done.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thank you, both!  ::content::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

A bit of an updated. Working on some textures for the dragon. Also been kind of busy with other projects (not all visual), so progress has slowed a bit, but I'm still doing it!  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Slight update on the dream/dragon pic. Playing around with trying to get some kinda fog going on. Just experimenting.


Angel/Demon tattoo design. Work in Progress.

----------


## Darkmatters

The dragon pic is looking much better - good call on lightening it up.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, DM. Trying to work out some layering for the fog, and figuring out how I'm going to make the jewels on the staff and collar glow brightly in the haze. It's coming along, though!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Finished with the tat design!

----------


## tommo

> Finished with the tat design!



For you or someone else?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Commission design, for one of the I.T. guys at work.  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Reference sheet for my next project.  :vicious:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Line art for the picture I'm working on, for Acme's Toon Review Art Event. The theme is old school cartoon characters, so I'm going ThunderCats! Not sure yet if I'm gonna shade this in black and white pencil/ink, or digital color. We'll see!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Update. Working on Tygra's face at the moment.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Another slight update. Did a quick photomanipulation for a test background. I'm going to end of painting the background myself, but just wanted to get a visual cue of how I'm imagining the background will look, so it will help me get the right tones for the characters. Working on Cheetara's skin, now, which is proving to be much harder than Tygra's fur color. I'll get it, though.


On-the-job doodle: Dat Man of Steel


(Still adding onto it, and I'm aware of the skewing, Tommo.  :tongue2:  Lol. This one started as a throw-away, but I just kept adding on to it and it actually turned out decent, so I'm afraid the skewing stays!  ::D: )

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Update. Decided on what kind of background I was gonna do. Working on bringing out the vibrant colors on the characters now.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Texture test

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Update. Cleaning it up a bit and adding more detail.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Spidey doodle, while at work.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Done with the ThunderCats pic!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Prints for the art show at ACME comics, tomorrow.  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

On display, at the show:


Had a table set up where I was doing a live drawing, during the event. I didn't bring any shading pencils with me, so I just had to stick to the line art:

----------


## elucid

looks good, very realistic.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> looks good, very realistic.



Thankya much!  ::content:: 

Finished!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

New sketch/WIP.
Red Hood (formerly known as 'Robin' / Jason Todd)



Now looking to get back into finishing my lucid dream / dragon scene!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Done! The original dimensions of this one equal out to about 4.5 x 3.5 ft. (10000+pixels by however many else) Can't wait to get a print of it.  :smiley:

----------


## bro

I continue to be impressed by your work. Both guitar and visual art pieces like the above. It's great that you were able to enter it into a show. Were you able to meet other folks there with similar abilities & tastes in creation?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, bro! Good to see you still hanging around here!  ::cooler:: 

The event was fun. I definitely got to meet a few artists with similar tastes, and actually met up with a good friend of mine from high school. He was a really big influence on me getting serious with my drawing. (He's got serious skillz.) We got a table together and did some live drawings. It was just like being back in school. Haha. Good times.  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Print! 
Gonna look great in the new house, once I get a frame for it.  :vicious:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Finished up Red Hood!
Pencil/Pen

----------


## Oceandrop

Nice art  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thankya!  ::content::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Riddick. 
Doing this one for a contest, but I heard about it late, and the deadline is a little closer than expected. Done with the line art and about to start painting.


Vincent Valentine.
Based on a cosplay. I'll add some color to this eventually.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Working out the shadows/light.



Bigger:
http://i.imgur.com/0pi5Kd6.jpg

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Early color test:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Update!

----------


## Darkmatters

Dayum. how'd I miss all these??! 

That's looking great!! Did you do the original line art on paper or digitally?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, man! Original line art was on paper.  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Starting in on the details of his face. Getting the eye shape down is challenging, but I've almost got it where I want it.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Taking a break, so here is the last update for now. Fleshing out more of the details.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

A bit more polish. I wasn't feeling the knife/hand very much. Gonna think about what to do with that empty space.

----------


## Darkmatters

Holy Jeebus!!!   :Eek: 

You've hit a new level.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thank you, Sir!  ::content::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Samus (w/ short hair), based on a cosplay by Yukilefey. Just the line art for now.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Finito!

----------


## Darkmatters

Dude - *YOU* rule the dark!!! That is astonishing!! You are the master of darkness!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Dude - *YOU* rule the dark!!! That is astonishing!! You are the master of darkness!



Many, many thanks, man!  ::thanks:: 

This was a lot of fun to work on. The fact that it was a contest really made me push myself to think outside of my normal box to get something that would make a complete banner/ad. I'm pretty happy with the results!

----------


## TheSilverWolf

You are very talented, I must say. Excellent work. I hope you plan to finish that picture of Samus; I'm not a huge fan of Metroid or anything, but her character has always intrigued me, and that has the makings of an excellent drawing!

Have you done any drawings of Morpheus from The Matrix? I ask since your sig/avatar are obviously from that wonderful film  :smiley: 

By the way, have you noticed how much like Vin Deisel your character in that "Rule the Dark" Image looks like?  ::o: 

~SilverWolf~

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, SilverWolf! I do plan on finishing up that Samus picture, so keep checking back in, to see how the progress goes!  ::wink:: 

I haven't done any Morpheus pictures, yet, but it will be something to keep in mind, because I love the character (obviously). Both he and Trinity are my favorite characters from the Matrix movies.

And yeah. That's Vin Diesel as his character 'Riddick', from the 'Pitch Black' movie series.  :smiley:  Glad you like it!

----------


## TheSilverWolf

I THOUGHT he looked like Riddick, but I haven't seen the movie in ages, so I wasn't sure  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Black Widow line art. Based on this awesome cosplay by Eve Beauregard. Looking forward to coloring this one.  :vicious:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Working out the lighting:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Started throwing some paint on her. Still a ways to go.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Original Dr. Doom Line Art

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Shadows / Light


Basic Colors

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

More Color!!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

A little mood-lighting:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Textures and shadows for the background:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Update on Doctor Doom and a new Logo WIP for a DJ friend of mine:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I've made some changes to my website!

Dreamwalker Inc. is now R.E.M. Images!






Address: www.remimagesart.com 
Stop in, and sign the Guestbook!  ::content::

----------


## acatalephobic

Just as I was following along, impressed and enjoying the process of your work...

BAM. 
Happy subway train turning giant tables.

Unexpected subject matter and level of playfulness, but I love it so much!

x }

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Just as I was following along, impressed and enjoying the process of your work...
> 
> BAM. 
> Happy subway train turning giant tables.
> 
> Unexpected subject matter and level of playfulness, but I love it so much!
> 
> x }



Hahaha. It _is_ kind of a shock to the system, isn't it?  ::chuckle:: 

Thanks! Glad you love it!  ::content::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Done with Doom!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Had to take down the last link, but here's another:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

New WIP for another art event at Acme: Rick and Carl from _The Walking Dead_

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Looks like they've got company!  :Oh noes: 



Time to shade...

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Update.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Oh awesome, it really looks like Rick and Carl!

Does that mean we're all excited about Walking Dead fixing to start back up? (I AM!)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, Ophie!  ::smitten:: 

I would be excited, but I don't have cable in the new place yet, so I dunno when I'm gonna get around to watching the new episodes. Lol. It's all good, though. I will...eventually!

Update!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Almost done! Some final details and a little polish, and we'll call her a wrap!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

DONE!  :smiley:

----------


## PsychotiChaos

Nice work! I hope on drawing stuff from my dream, i hope the artists corner allows that. By the way, what program are you using? I have Photoshop CS5.1.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks very much! The artist corner definitely allows it. There's even a large thread called "Draw Your Dreams", and there's a lot of great stuff from DV members in there.  :smiley:  

And I'm using Photoshop CS6 and a Wacom tablet. Looking forward to seeing some of your work!

----------


## PsychotiChaos

> Thanks very much! The artist corner definitely allows it. There's even a large thread called "Draw Your Dreams", and there's a lot of great stuff from DV members in there.  
> 
> And I'm using Photoshop CS6 and a Wacom tablet. Looking forward to seeing some of your work!



I also have a Wacom tablet, hopefully i can put it to good use  ::D: .

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Some updates on my Spidey and MJ pic!







Working in the mesh texture on Spider-Man's outfit is challenging, but not quite as tough as I thought it might be. Still got a few tweaks to add, but it's coming along. Focusing mainly on that and adding some detail to MJ's hair, at the moment.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero



----------


## tommo

Page loaded at the last post, so I only saw the cropped pic.  It confused the hell out of me lol I thought it was a girl playing bagpipes which were weirdly shaped to be sexual or something, and didn't have the pipes.

haha.  Are you still gonna keep the composition of the first few pics?  It looks much better like that IMO.  The balance is cool too.
Epic job so far though!

Also, any idea who that model is?  :tongue2: 

Edit: Oh damn! nice work on the Walking Dead one!  That's awesome!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hey, Tommo.  :smiley: 

Yeah, the last pic is just a zoom, to show how her hair is coming along. The composition in the previous pics will be the one I'm using for the final. It'll have just a little cropping at the top, bottom and right side so that the characters fit to the edges.

And LOL @ the sexual bag pipes! I didn't think about it like that, but I can definitely see it now. Haha.

The model's name is Eve Beauregard. She's an awesome Aussie cosplayer/model/badass. (The same one in the Black Widow pic, that I haven't yet finished.)

https://www.facebook.com/EveeBeau
EveBeauregard (Eve Beauregard) on deviantART

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Also, here's a full-shot, updated:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Done!  ::content:: 

"Spidey and MJ"
16" x 24"
Prints Limited to 8 (Numbered)
$100

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Spawn sketch I started while at work!


Transferred into Photoshop, and adding some color.






More to come...

----------


## puddlekins

Ooooo, nice artworks!!! You've gotten HEAPS better since the last time I saw your works.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks!!  :smiley: 

Album cover for my buddy's metal band:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Texture testing:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Cloud Strife (Work in Progress), based on a cosplay.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Another one! 

DC Comics' Raven, also based off of a cosplay.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Update:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Done!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

A couple of new works in progress:

Battle Angel Alita


Darth Maul

----------


## Darkmatters

These are lookin really good!! I especially dig the Alita - what's that, a giant butterfly knife? Lol!! Man, I keep checking to see if Cameron is going to actually make that movie, which he's been promising since before Avatar, but so far no go.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Haha. Yup, that's her enormous balisong knife. Lol. Gotta love it. And I _really_ hope Cameron picks that project up. I think he could do some amazing things with it. However, I am pretty excited to see where he's taking the Avatar sequels,  so I'm not going to complain too much.  ::D: 

Update on Darth Maul! I love how this is coming out.  :vicious:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Last update before putting the finishing touches on it!

----------


## LouaiB

Wow this last one looks very awesome!!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thank you!!  ::content::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Done! And I think I have a new favorite!  ::evil:: 



Edit: Next stop: Wonderland!

----------


## PsychotiChaos

Ever get the last one finished?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Never actually got around to finishing it.  ::D: 

I got some more of the character work done and the split Cheshire Cats, but haven't yet tackled the background:



A few more new ones, since then:

"Wolf Trap", based on a dream


"Civil War", done in pastel


"Thor", based on a cosplay. (Present Work in Progress)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Pretty much finished with "Thor (and Hulk)"!  ::cooler::

----------


## JadeGreen

> Pretty much finished with "Thor (and Hulk)"!



Broken image link.  :Sad: 

BTW if you've seen the Thor Ragnarok trailer; then you'll know you predicted the future and started working on this before it was declared that Thor would fight Hulk in a coliseum. (That or you just know comic book storylines well and knew it would probably be adapted into a movie.)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Oops! Sorry about that. Thanks for the heads up, man.  :smiley: 

Here's the pic:


Also, they basically meshed the Thor: Ragnarok and Planet Hulk comic story lines together, for the Ragnarok movie. I started this picture back when the buzz first started going around that it was going to be a Hulk/Thor team-up movie.  ::cooler::

----------

